# Homemade 24" scratch built & designed reflector



## LightSward

*I apologize, but one of my photo hosts has unreliable and unstable links, (Facebook based), and this caused a large amount of my photos to vanish over he last few days. Apologize, but with all the photos I posted I'm not able to update all them do to a variety reasons, mostly time. *



___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*SNEAK PREVIEW: *Rotating 24 inch homemade LightSward with 100 watt HID.
*Click the Image for Video*



 
Rotating beam shots from the 24 inch LightSward searchlight  

This video shows the 24 inch homemade LightSward rotating on it's new gear box.

___________________________________________________________________________


:twothumbs





I have finally finished design/ building my 24 inch reflector and temporarily mounted a 100 watt short arc pulse ignition metal halide lamp from Home Depot. I am very pleased with the results. 

At the same time I was completing the 24 inch reflector, I installed a 35 watt HID from a fog lamp, into my old incandescent Cyclops. This made it appear much brighter with a much thinner better focused beam. It has a much longer run time now, (it is about one third the brightness as the 24 inch reflector with the 100 watt HID. NOTE: I plan on changing to a 400 watt HID, budget permitting.) 

There seems to be some 'threshold' that is achieved at some point, that allows the beam to become bright enough to be seen easily for some distance more than a few blocks. The original Cyclops is on the verge of doing this, but not quite. The 35 watt HID modifications seemed to have done the trick...perhaps the bluer light color and the much more focused and brighter beam crosses this line into an easily seen beam. 

The 24" reflector homemade light is bright enough to easily cross the "beam threshold" and to be seen for a dozen blocks or so. The large reflector (24" homemade Using *(TRIM BRITE) Chrome [email protected] * Metallic Tape came in 3" x 60" strips, ...it looks like it reflects at least 75% of the light), it took several pakages to complete the 24" reflector.) allows me to make some mistakes that a smaller one would be less forgiving of. I can experiment with many different household bulbs...including a tin can sized CFL (Compact Fluorescent Light bulb), which surprisingly with the 24" reflector, makes a pretty nice flood/spot light for lighting part of a ballpark, basketball court or play field for night time sports. I really intend to use it to periodically paint the sky with a beam of light or light a distant hillside when out enjoying the night. The 24" reflector, (LightSward), battery pack and ballast hopefully won't weigh too much.

The Cyclops 35 watt HID modification was actually achieved while watching Late Night Comedy shows. (When finished It looked 3 times brighter and had a much tighter Hot Spot and last at least twice as long on a battery charge as the original 100 watt incan., bulb.) 

For me, the best way to find the focal point, after the standard geometric and mathematical calculations and measurements, is to build a "Delta Focusing Plate", or often just using spacers and washers, is, (to verify focus point sometimes, I first carefully hold the operating bulb base with pliers in one hand and steady the reflector with the other hand, and gently move the the bulb in and out and back and forth a little, to find the sweet focus spot on a wall a hundred feet or so away. Then I memorize the exact spot of the bulb base relative to the bottom mounting area of the reflector. I have someone photograph this if needed. I can usually measure and confirm the exact focus spot using a laser as well. From this I can then design very good bulb positioning hardware, sometimes with the aid of Auto CAD).

I did successfully design and build, rather easily, a 24" parabolic reflector for about $35.00 plus time...and I used a slowly spinning 'screed' shaped like a deep parabola to apply the final surface of Dry Wall Joint Compound on fiberglass and Styrofoam framed reflector. I used this design to harness as much light from a standard HID Home Depot Metal Halide Lamp 100 watts, as I can. I get a very well focused brilliant beam that goes out several miles and the beam can be seen for about one and a half to two miles especially when the light beam is moved across the sky. 

At the same time I was building the 24" reflector, I modified an incandescent [Supposed 15 million candlepower (what is it really?)], Cyclops with a 35 watt HID fog light. I removed the bulb and ballast from the fog light...and lucked out on the focus with a home made sheet metal washer I made from scrap metal, and some banding wire. Very tightly focused beam compared to the original Cyclops and much brighter too. 

As mentioned earlier, the 24 inch parabolic reflector was designed and built completely from scratch, using rigid foam insulation, fiberglass, dry wall compound and chrome tape. I was very impressed with the tightly focused beam I get using a 100 watt regular metal halide pulse ignited 1/2" arc discharge bulb. I intend to dramatically increase the wattage when budget allows. Currently This light can operate on battery power and auto as well as household current. Currently when I aim the beam into the sky at a 45 degree angle, I can drive two miles and see the beam in the night sky. Hopefully some not so sharp, low quality photos and beam shots will show the modified "Cyclops" and the homemade 24" reflector searchlight. I need a better night camera.

I took more beam shots of the 35 watt HID modified Cyclops, simply because it is much easier to pose the beam for photos. The 24" homemade reflector LightSward is still temporarily sitting on a box.

I am very satisfied with the results of both lights. I got many of the ideas from "CandlePowerForum" Once I finish the 24" assembly and can manipulate the light more easily, I will get better beam shots. I'm excited to see what happens when I install a 400 watt HID.

LightSward :welcome:



 
The totally from scratch, *homemade 24" parabolic reflector *on temporary stand, (cardboard box), next to the *modified, HID added, Cyclops
* 



 
_*24 inch reflector*_ is chrome tape finished and ready for first test. 2bc








 
First test run of *24 inch parabolic reflector*. 2bc








 
The lower spot is the modified *35 watt HID Cyclops,* (*Cyclops* was originally 100 watt incandescent), compared with the upper Homemade *24 inch reflector (LightSward)* light beam spot. Both lights are about 30 feet away from wall. The picture frame around carpet is 36 inches tall!








 
The *HID modified Cyclops* and *24 inch homemade reflector* amongst others. 2bc



 

:twothumbs



 
Searchlights at 45 degree angle from horizon and aimed overhead towards camera. The New brighter *24" homemade reflector, with 100 watt metal halide short pulse arc tube*, is on our (viewers) left and *modified 35 watt HID Cyclops* on our right.



 




 
The two Light beams compete with the street light. The bright beam on our (viewers) right is* 24" Homemade reflector ("LightSward")* and the beam blazing to our left is the *modified HID Cyclops*



 


* Tree is 200 feet away *



 
The Hot Spot from the *modified 35 watt HID Cyclops* is actually smaller than shown, (Camera easily overexposes). I need a better camera



 




 
The Modified *35 watt HID Cyclops* beam competes with street light




 
Beam Shot of *Modified 35 watt HID Cyclops* on the left versus the much brighter New *Homemade 24" LightSward* beam



* Cyclops HID warming up to full brightness *




 
Beam from *35 watt HID modified Cyclops* paints the night sky 



 

Beam is easily seen for a mile or more in the night sky. When lights are moved or rotated back and forth, the beams can easily be seen almost two miles. Once I get a better camera, I can photograph the beams from a mile or so. I plan to upgrade the 24" LightSward from a 100 watt metal Halide to a 400 watt metal halide (pulse ignition with 1/2" arc discharge tube). The partial purpose of the large 24" reflector was to allow experimentation of using ordinary household light bulbs etc., for fun!

I will get better beam shots when I have access to a better night camera.:naughty:

_ Last edited by LightSward; Today at 09:27 PM. Reason: clarifications _


----------



## saabluster

Nice work. Looks like you used a mylar film to coat the reflector? Hope you can get some long distance beam shots with a good camera. BTW have you tried using it with an LED?


----------



## saabluster

BTW this really should be in the homemade and modified section. Might knock on the door of one of the Mods and have them move it for you.

edit Maybe this just needs to be locked as you have posted this at least four times. One here and three times in a different thread.:shakehead


----------



## LightSward

saabluster said:


> Nice work. Looks like you used a mylar film to coat the reflector? Hope you can get some long distance beam shots with a good camera. BTW have you tried using it with an LED?



I used The newest most mirror like heat resistant chrome metallic tape I have ever seen. Very flame resistant, after installed...I held a flame up to it for several seconds and there was no change. Many stores and national chains had something almost as mirror like but most brands either didn't reflect as much lite or were dull and gray in comparison and/or wrinkled easily. This *(TRIM BRITE) Chrome [email protected] * Metallic Tape came in 3" x 60" strips, (it looks like it reflects at least 75% of the light), it took several pakages to complete the 24" reflector. Easy to cut into wedges that apply nicely to the parabolic shape. This brand is found only in a local auto parts store here in Portland, Oregon or find it online?! There has been two very big break throughs in spray paint. I've tried one, though very mirror like now, still slightly grey and I don't know the longevity of it. About six dollars a can and takes a large amount on a very smooth surface to get the desired results. There is also a pint of some very good stuff that costs in the hundreds of dollars, I hear is very good (see CPF).

I'm working on better beam shots.

I have tried using different LEDS with very good results...Just wish they made them in the thousands of lumens or a very small cluster of bright LEDs or a very bright single LED. The focus, of one of the LEDs I used, was actually the way I calibrated the focal point of the 24" reflector. I have an LED 4 watter that is more than twice as bright as a 3 watt LED. Phantom Photon educated me on the 'efficiency' factor of the LEDs, and that wattage is not the predictor of brightness with all the recent developments in LED technology! The 4 watter throws one heck of a beam from a three inch reflector several hundred yards. I have many inexpensive LEDs, and buy them often...almost like a junkey. They seem to have improved the last few years in leaps and bounds.  I intend to finish a reflector that I recently designed, that will actually use most of the light from a typical forward firing LED and place it into the beam, and not have a "shadow" or waste any of the light.

LightSward
Jared


----------



## LightSward

saabluster said:


> BTW this really should be in the homemade and modified section. Might knock on the door of one of the Mods and have them move it for you.
> 
> edit Maybe this just needs to be locked as you have posted this at least four times. One here and three times in a different thread.:shakehead



 I'm usually computer literate, but sometimes I end up duplicating an effort when I am frustrated  by a simple task such as posting photos. I actually intended to put this in the Homemade section... 

I'm new to CPF, How do I contact a Moderator to move this or eliminate it?

LightSward


----------



## clg0159

*Re: 24 inch homemade reflector*

Very cool design! This has given me some ideas, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HarryN

*Re: 24 inch homemade reflector*

Wow - I'm impressed.


----------



## ambientmind

*Re: 24 inch homemade reflector*

Its a little vague in the thread, but I think you made a _*24" Homemade parabolic reflector*__* searchlight*_ called _*lightsward*_? 

Ha ha ha, just messing with ya! Nice work and looks cool! :twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

*Re: 24 inch homemade reflector*

It was fun to build and I learned much and now have many ideas to try as a result of this effort. When I built the 24" reflector, I made some slight variations in the exact lateral focal plane to allow experimenting with LEDs, and other potential light sources, that may not have quite a zero axis emitting area. 

When the _*24" Reflector LightSward*_ is finished, it should look something like a giant "HID Cyclops".

_I'm experimenting with another, modified, smaller design of the 24" reflector (about 12" size) that when finished, should use almost 100% of the available light from a large LED, using a specially designed off axis parabolic reflector, that with the first test, is very bright and well focused, (about 200 lumens) I haven't had the funds to try bigger._

LightSward


----------



## saabluster

*Re: 24 inch homemade reflector*

Thank you for sharing your work. As I said in the other thread you needed to contact a moderator to get them to move the other thread not start a new one. This is called cross-posting and is not allowed on CPF.


----------



## LightSward

*Re: 24 inch homemade reflector*

Quote:
*__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*
Originally posted by saabluster:
saabluster








*Re: 24 inch homemade reflector* 
Thank you for sharing your work. As I said in the other thread you needed to contact a moderator to get them to move the other thread not start a new one. This is called cross-posting and is not allowed on CPF. 
*__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*
:whoopin:


Nice work on your light by the way, I took a look at your site. :twothumbs

I'm sure it is easy...but how do I contact a moderator to move the extra threads?


----------



## saabluster

*Re: 24 inch homemade reflector*



LightSward said:


> Nice work on your light by the way, I took a look at your site. :twothumbs
> 
> I'm sure it is easy...but how do I contact a moderator to move the extra threads?


When you go to the forums if you look down at the very bottom and right you will see the respective moderators. In this forum it looks like this. *js*, *DM51*, *Radio*, *Robocop* 

How did you find out about my site? Your not _supposed_ to know about my site. It was done some time ago and is woefully out of date. I have not intended for it to be known as I don't do business on there and all the information on my light is here at CPF. Oh well.


----------



## LightSward

*Re: 24 inch homemade reflector*



saabluster said:


> When you go to the forums if you look down at the very bottom and right you will see the respective moderators. In this forum it looks like this. *js*, *DM51*, *Radio*, *Robocop*
> 
> How did you find out about my site? Your not _supposed_ to know about my site. It was done some time ago and is woefully out of date. I have not intended for it to be known as I don't do business on there and all the information on my light is here at CPF. Oh well.



I sent a message to a moderator. BTW, I meant your post on *CPF: * *DEFT* and the _*Black Tie*_, not your original web-site. Thank You for helping me with the posting issues.


----------



## LightSward

I have been in contact with a moderator, about a resolution.


----------



## Ken_McE

Do you have any interest in putting up tutorial on how exactly you make these reflectors? I for one am curious. I *should* mention that this business with *sprinkling* underlines and boldface through the article should be used sparingly so as to not distract from what you are actually _saying_.


----------



## LightSward

Ken_McE said:


> Do you have any interest in putting up tutorial on how exactly you make these reflectors? I for one am curious. I *should* mention that this business with *sprinkling* underlines and boldface through the article should be used sparingly so as to not distract from what you are actually _saying_.



Yes, I am interested in putting up a tutorial. I will begin placing one shortly.

Thanks for the advice on the appearance of my article. 

Thank You
LightSward
Jared


----------



## LightSward

*Re: 24 inch homemade reflector*

:twothumbs The 24 inch reflector searchlight (LightSward) makes a nice beam spot on the clouds above. (here in Portland, Oregon the clouds are often only one to two miles above ground level).

I will be building several more 24 inch reflectors and experiment with different methods and techniques. I plan on increasing the tolerances of the final reflector sub-layer.

LightSward


----------



## LightSward

:twothumbs The 24 inch reflector searchlight (LightSward) makes a nice beam spot on the clouds above. (here in Portland, Oregon the clouds are often only one to two miles above ground level).

I will be building several more 24 inch reflectors and experiment with different methods and techniques. I plan on increasing the tolerances of the final reflector sub-layer.

As budget allows, I will also start 'spinning' my own reflectors out of steel or aluminum.

Soon, I will begin a tutorial on; several design and construction methods for constructing parabolic reflectors. 

LightSward


----------



## LightSward

*This set shows some of the design and construction stages of the Searchlight 24" reflector.*

One of the ways I construct reflectors is by using a rigid foam frame core with fiberglass and joint compound coatings to achieve the proper shape. This will be the first in a series of Tutorials.





*Photo shows some of the design sheets, preset compass
templates and the, marked for angle cutting, rigid foam. *

I have many photos of the design and construction process I will share in the upcoming weeks. Stay tuned. 







 

* Video shows start of final surface application, prior to mirroring.*

The rotating screed is used to apply the joint compound in a precise pattern. This is important to to get the desired focusing characteristics. The joint compound should be much more evenly distributed than I show in video. I was holding the camera in one hand. This job really takes three hands. 



 

 


 
* 24 inch searchlight reflector ready for chrome foil* 
Here the reflector has received a primary paint coat, carefully applied, so as not to distort the critical parabolic and round geometry



 
 




 
*24 inch reflector just prior to focusing *
I have just placed a regular 60 watt household halogen bulb into the reflector for initial focusing


----------



## LightSward

Soon: I'll show the design, layout, cutting and lamination of the rigid foam frame.


----------



## LightSward

I've just purchased a 400 watt metal halide lamp and ballast kit. I'll be hooking it up and installing it into the 24" reflector, replacing the successful 100 watt HID lamp. I'll do this the next couple days! I'm excited to see the results! The issue is the arc area of the 400 watt HID is twice the size as the 100 watt HID arc. The 400 watt arc size is about twice the size of the carbon arc on the big 60 inch searchlights. I don't expect as focused a beam, but it should still be a respectable two mile beam. I'll let everyone know with in the week.


----------



## LightSward

*Re: 24 inch homemade reflector*

400 watt HID works very well.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Hey that is some really cool work. Almost no one ever thinks about trying to make their own reflector, especially not the way you went about it. As far as I can tell in your shots, there is no significant artifact issues which seems almost impossible, given the visible strips. Can you verify that result on a practical basis, or is the camera just not capturing the artifacts?

Again, big kudos for making something like this from scratch! It is what is the best about modding, and why lovecpf


----------



## DM51

I've merged your 2 threads about this and deleted the 2nd version of your opening post. As pointed out by others, cross-posting is not allowed.

Having got that advisory note out of the way - this is superb! A fascinating project, and it looks as if it works very well indeed. 

You should get some excellent throw from such a big reflector - it would be very interesting to see it lighting up some distant targets, at 500 yards or more, compared to other big lights. 

I completely agree with LuxLuthor - it's ideas like this that make CPF the great place it is!


----------



## LightSward

LuxLuthor said:


> Hey that is some really cool work. Almost no one ever thinks about trying to make their own reflector, especially not the way you went about it. As far as I can tell in your shots, there is no significant artifact issues which seems almost impossible, given the visible strips. Can you verify that result on a practical basis, or is the camera just not capturing the artifacts?
> 
> Again, big kudos for making something like this from scratch! It is what is the best about modding, and why lovecpf



It was fun and I have several more, homemade reflectors, I'm working on. The artifacts actually came out to a minimum, I'm just as surprised. I really did not think the beam would be as nice as it is. :twothumbs

I am currently changing out the 100 watt HID for a 400 watt HID with a slightly larger arc area. Hopefully the beam will be somewhat as focused as it was with the 100 watt HID.


----------



## LightSward

DM51 said:


> I've merged your 2 threads about this and deleted the 2nd version of your opening post. As pointed out by others, cross-posting is not allowed.
> 
> Having got that advisory note out of the way - this is superb! A fascinating project, and it looks as if it works very well indeed.
> 
> You should get some excellent throw from such a big reflector - it would be very interesting to see it lighting up some distant targets, at 500 yards or more, compared to other big lights.
> 
> I completely agree with LuxLuthor - it's ideas like this that make CPF the great place it is!




Thank You for taking care of the threads. :thumbsup:

I will get the reflector out where I can light a row of trees that are about 500-600 yards away from my home. With all the Spring leaves coming out now, on the trees around my home, I will have to get a little creative. for portability; the 100 watt HID can work off the 12 volt system of my car or a "Cyclops" battery, but the 400 watt HID is just a tad too much for standard power converters, etc. Budget, right now, tends to drive my projects, more than I like. 

My fantasy goal is to make the "LightSward" 'green friendly' such as with solar power to charge some large batteries, and/or a bicycle powered large generator to supplement the charge. I'll have to look into how to do this.lovecpf


----------



## roadie

u are the first to make yr own reflector this BIG !!!! 

well done!

i wish i had thought of trying it ... :|

lovecpf

btw, the tape is rated to withstand yr new 400w hid?


----------



## LightSward

roadie said:


> u are the first to make yr own reflector this BIG !!!!
> 
> well done!
> 
> i wish i had thought of trying it ... :|
> 
> lovecpf
> 
> btw, the tape is rated to withstand yr new 400w hid?



:naughty:I actually designed and built the 24 inch reflector due to budget concerns...I have little money right now...didn't cost very much in materials...just time.

I am about to test drive the 400 watt HID and may need a small cooling fan just for the reflector material, (the reflector material is _*CHROME BRITE*_ _METALLIC TAPE_ by: *TRIM*_BRITE _3" x 60" cut 14 inches length then cut into two wedges: 1/2" one end 2-1/2" the other. Takes three or so rolls for the reflector). I Already have a special location to place the fan and ducting, so the fan will not blow air directly on bulb, just onto the adjacent reflector area. ....Here goes....


----------



## LuxLuthor

Again, this is one of the coolest projects I have seen here in a long time!


----------



## LightSward

Awesome! :thumbsup: The LightSward looks like a bright pro searchlight, (of course not as bright and slender as a 60 inch carbon arc searchlight but...), it has a nice bright beam...though a slightly thicker beam because of the 1-1/4" arc length of the 400 watt (Lowe's 35,000 lumen _Sylvania_ $25.oo bulb), compared to thinner beam from the 1/2" arc length of the 100 watt bulb, (Home Depot 9,000 lumen _Lithonia_ $28.00 bulb)

The 400 watt HID upgrade can be seen nearly two miles away. Has a nice attention getting beam. :twothumbs (Shines a nice bright, yet small spot on a tree 450 feet away.) Appears about three or four times brighter than the 100 watt HID, and about ten times brighter than the 35 watt HID Cyclops I converted last month.

If I could afford a bulb with a smaller arc length, the beam would be thinner and appear brighter. Still I am stoked! :laughing: I might make the LightSward easily switchable from 100 watt mode to 400 watt mode, with hardware that changes easily depending on power availability, etc. (by the way, the 400 watt ballast kit was $60.oo at "Portland Lighting", and the 100 watt light with ballast was $79.oo including bulb...replacement bulb is $28.oo).

I took some decent photos...I'll put them up later today.:welcome:


----------



## LuxLuthor

How hot is the reflector getting? It looks like a ceramic pottery type thing that might hold onto a lot of heat.


----------



## LightSward

LuxLuthor said:


> How hot is the reflector getting? It looks like a ceramic pottery type thing that might hold onto a lot of heat.



The reflector actually does quite well. Barely warms up. I sometimes have a small fan mounted on the back of the reflector blow air over a special ducting system which blows air onto the reflector but barely blows on the bulb itself, if the outdoor temperature is warm out. Surprisingly the entire lower portion of the 400 watt bulb stays cool to the touch for the whole session, the upper portion just gets a little hot, like a car hood on a sunny day. The reflector bounces most of the in-fared heat out in the beam itself, I like standing in the beam on a cool night, for warmth. Sometimes the reflector portion closest to the bulb and directly above, gets a little warm, maybe a hundred degrees, when the fan is turned off. 

Any excess heat has to go through: the Chrome tape reflector, next a thin layer of _dry wall joint compound_ then a layer of fiberglass, more _dry wall joint compound _next 2 inches of rigid foam insulation (the frame for the whole reflector), and another layer of _dry wall joint compound _and of course a protective paint layer on each layer of _dry wall joint compound_. 

I need to slightly strengthen the light bulb support system to keep the bulb from vibrating and wiggling around, (I recently added an electrically insulated 'soft' bulb top support system. This seems to work well. Though not too surprisingly, the focus of this big bulb is not too precise or critical; unlike the 100 watt small arc bulb which is very precise. 

I should be putting some photos up here in a few moments.
































*Original 100 watt beam is thinner 
because of smaller arc size.* 

Compare 100 watt HID original 24 inch LightSward upper photo to 400 watt lower photo. The 35 watt Cyclops beam to viewer's right in both photos for rough comparison.
































*400 watt beam on our left, 35 watt beam to viewer's right *

New 400 watt beam is thicker because of the larger arc.






*On our right, bright 400 watt 24 inch LightSward on left 35 watt 7 inch Cyclops 
*


----------



## LightSward

:twothumbsWell, the test was successful last night. I can see the beam two miles away. Here are some photos. (I still need a better night camera so I can show the beam from two miles away over Beaverton) I need a better vantage point to aim the light at some distant object 300-900 yards (meters) away. Spring has provided many leaves to obstruct views that were available just weeks ago. My budget is limiting my activities. I will do this as soon as I can.





*Close up of searchlight during 400 watt HID warm-up and initial focus tests*



 
*400 watt beam on our left, 35 watt beam to viewer's right *




 
*View of 400 watt beam from neighbors driveway * 





 
*Close up of reflector during 400 watt HID warm-up * 
































Another view of start-up




 
*On our right 400 watt HID 24 inch LightSward searchlight and on our left is the 35 watt HID Cyclops * 




 
*400 watt searchlight as* *Viewed from a block away * 




 
*400 watt searchlight as seen 1/2 mile away, (I need a better camera) 

* 



 
*400 watt beam on tree 100 foot distance (very bright) * 





 
*400 watt beam on tree 200 foot distance (still very bright...tree in foreground overexposes camera) * 
(Recent spring leaves have limited my distant vantage points)


 
*A slightly better photo of 400 watt searchlight beam on our left, 35 watt beam to viewer's right *compare with 100 watt beam (it is thinner because of the smaller arc size)
































*On left is the bluer Cyclops beam and the Bright White 400 watt HID LightSward 24 inch searchlight beam to our right * 




 
*Beam ready to dazzle * 






 
*400 watt 24 inch searchlight beam to our left and 35 watt Cyclops to our right*. Beams are pointed away from camera towards Portland night sky. 



 
*Close up of 400 watt HID *Searchlight support system




 
*Bulb cooling down*


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Holy Moly! *

_(I reserve that expression for the rarest of times when I am truly impressed....more like astounded)_


----------



## LightSward

LuxLuthor said:


> *Holy Moly! *
> 
> _(I reserve that expression for the rarest of times when I am truly impressed....more like astounded)_






I fine tuned the focus and took a few more photos




 
*400 Watt LightSward searchlight dances with the 35 watt Cyclops beam *





 
*Comparison 35 watt left to 400 watt searchlight our right.
Garage door is over a hundred feet from lights. * 



 
*Tree is lit with the 400 watt searchlight at over 400 foot distance *



 
*400 watt beam dominates 35 watt Cyclops in evening sky *



 
Distant tree is over 400 feet away, spot is smaller than it appears.


More to photos to follow...


----------



## DM51

This is fantastic stuff - it really lifts the spirits to see such great inventiveness, and *what a tremendous result!*

I think few will disagree that this project now belongs in select company among The BIG Lights, so I have added it in there.


----------



## roadie

..........

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## BlueBeam22

LightSward, your 24'' HID light is spectacular, and one of the most powerful home made lights I have ever seen on CPF. Great work, and thank you for sharing all of the pictures!


----------



## LightSward

I am honored! This project was a lot of fun, and very educational.

I am refining the unit for production. I am building a smooth rotating system for possible promotional work, using bike parts.































The 400 watt unit still temp. on cardboard box, (doesn't weigh much, about 21 pounds with bulb and socket), with 35 watt Cyclops. I am building a better support system this week.































*400 watt Ballast*


----------



## Kestrel

LightSward said:


> *Comparison 35 watt left to 400 watt searchlight our right.*
> *Garage door is over a hundred feet from lights.*


Wow, I love that spot size. Most garage door pics around here are from 25 feet or so, so reading your text below the photo made me do a double-take.:huh:


----------



## LightSward

Kestrel said:


> Wow, I love that spot size. Most garage door pics around here are from 25 feet or so, so reading your text below the photo made me do a double-take.:huh:



Even with the 400 watt $25.oo, parking lot type light bulb with it's big 1.25 inch arc length, the beam only spreads out about 1.5 feet per hundred foot distance. Over all this was a successful project. (I'm designing a 36 inch and 48 inch reflector for eventual construction. I try to use common construction dimensions and materials and off the shelf parts found at Home Depot, Lowe's or any other large hardware store.)

The beam on the trees at 400 feet has expanded 6 feet from it's original 2 foot diameter for a total of 8 feet beam spot on the tree at 400 feet distance. The beam expands to around 79 feet in diameter at one mile. (A 400 watt parking light, of course, easily lights an area of this size.) When it hits the clouds, (which in Portland, Oregon are about one mile above ground level) the beam is still pretty bright shining on the cloud bottom. 

I'm going to see about getting a cloud photo, with the 400 watt HID LightSward, here in about an hour or so.


----------



## LightSward

I took some cloud beam shots. They came out good, but not as they would have if I had gotten outside sooner...the clouds thinned out and raised in elevation. I'll post the photos later today.:thumbsup:


----------



## PhantomPhoton

I just noticed you're close by. I want to come see it some night. :naughty: 
I can bring some of my puny (comparatively) lights to play with too.
That's an awesome setup you've got there. :twothumbs 400W HID and a home made reflector.
:bow:


----------



## LightSward

PhantomPhoton said:


> I just noticed you're close by. I want to come see it some night. :naughty:
> I can bring some of my puny (comparatively) lights to play with too.
> That's an awesome setup you've got there. :twothumbs 400W HID and a home made reflector.
> :bow:



Thanks for the compliment. The light get together sounds like a plan. 

Everyday I complete more of the searchlight. I want to make it at least weather resistant..it is getting there.

I'm on a limited budget (our whole office was laid off last fall...thus the low budget 400 watt searchlight project), so travel is limited. Let's set a day that works for us...my schedule (other than job searching, etc.,), is fairly open for now.

Let me know.:tinfoil:

Jared OKA LightSward


----------



## LightSward

I'd like to at sometime in the future, compare other big lights.... :naughty:...I have a feeling this 24 inch searchlight will work much like the smaller more high tech lights I've seen. This light was a fun, very low budget adventure, ...when funds allow, I'd like to go with a smaller brighter high tech small arc ($$$) bulb. I am amazed at how far and bright a a 'soup can' sized 40 watt CFL (Compact Florescent Light) made beam, is. Also, another low budget project is a 36 inch or 48 inch reflector with 1000 watt HID (3 inch arc length) warehouse bulb. I also will continue to refine the "mirroring" process.

I am setting up last nights photo now... Oh a....Computer glitch...

I apologize...a software issue won't let me download quality images...I have to use a lower quality program....Anyway...HERE are some cloud beam shots.


*35 watt HID Cyclops gets first shine on clouds*

*




*
It is easy and instant to set up the 35 watt HID Cyclops, so it got into a good photo shoot. Clouds started to lift a little before I fired up the 24 inch homemade 400 watt HID searchlight.


*Cloud Shot Photo of 400 watt HID 24 inch searchlight and 
35 watt HID 7 inch Cyclops from 1 block away*






Clouds are at 1 mile altitude, (using basic geometry, I drove out away from the searchlights, until I was directly under beam spots on the cloud bottoms, and then measured direct distance measurement via GPS and Google and map. Searchlights are tilted 45 degrees above horizon. Beams travel about 1.4 miles at this angle to reach cloud bottom. This particular view is a block from the searchlights, so that it would photograph with my inexpensive (cheap) camera. Because of the way the beam spots on the clouds align themselves, the spot appear brightest when viewed near the beam source. As I walked under them, the spot appears to elongate and grow much dimmer. The beams are traveling overhead, the 400 HID watt LightSward to our left and the 35 HID watt Cyclops to our right. 


*Searchlights shining over next door neighbor
*




*Beams shine over adjacent home
*




*Photo of 400 watt HID 24 inch searchlight and 35 watt HID 
7 inch Cyclops travel a 45 degree angle a light beam travel 
distance of 1.4 miles to reach the clouds at 1 mile above ground level. *




Beams are pointed both side ways and away from photographer, towards clouds at 1 mile altitude. Searchlights are tilted 45 degrees above horizon. Beams travel about 1.4 miles at this angle to reach cloud bottom. I am standing half a block away from searchlights.

*
24 inch homemade 400 watt HID searchlight, streaks clouds* 






























Several layers of clouds dance in the LightSward beam 




*Lightsward from 1/2 of a mile distance*






























Beam shines over a small nature park




*Lightsward from 3/5 of a mile distance*
*



*

























LightSward is visible even with street light competition



*Lightsward from 3/5 of a mile distance
**



*



















Close up of beam




*Photo of 400 watt HID 24 inch searchlight from 3/4 mile distance*



 
Quiet neighborhood is silently guarded by the LightSward from 3/4 mile diatance





*Photo of 400 watt HID 24 inch searchlight from over one mile distance 
* 






























The best place to normally view the beam, is a small ball park, a mile from the searchlights. Because of building obstruction I am not able to aim the searchlight in the best viewers direction. I can only aim the searchlights in a couple different directions from home due to trees and neighbors, I have a balcony with two good directions and a garage and front door I can sometimes use. The cloud base frequently changes elevation, so it is hard to tell..seems to vary from a thousand feet sometimes to over two miles in a short amount of time. Often multiple layers and formations all randomly moving in what often looks like just a flat gray cloud...the searchlight reveals the complexities often hidden in cloud formations. Just in one shot sequence the beam spot on the cloud bottom appears to move sideways, or show on multiple layers, depending on the cloud's statistics, at any one moment. During this shot, the cloud came down, as the beam spot on the cloud bottom moved from directly overhead to a little closer to the searchlight location itself (my home), away from camera location. 

When I get a better night camera, I'll be able to take better pictures and from further away and will show more of the beam.


----------



## LightSward

:twothumbs Light beams play in the sky.






























Beams are pointed away from camera towards clouds at roughly 1 mile altitude. Searchlights are at a 45 degree angle from horizon


*Cloud Shot 400 watt left 35 watt right *


 
*Cloud Shot Photo of 400 watt HID 24 inch searchlight and 35 watt HID Cyclops from block away. Light beams come over viewers head.*



*Cloud Shot Photo of 400 watt HID 24 inch searchlight and 35 watt HID Cyclops from block away *


 
Beams are pointed away from camera towards clouds at 1 mile altitude. Searchlights are tilted 45 away from viewer, and hits several cloud layers.




 

*Photo of 400 watt HID 24 inch searchlight photo from 2/3 mile distance from source *




 
Beams are towards clouds at 1 mile altitude. Searchlights are tilted 45 degrees above horizon. Beams come over-head, hitting another lower layer of clouds on way to upper cover of clouds








 
Beams are pointed away from camera towards clouds at 1 mile altitude. Searchlights are tilted 45 degrees above horizon.







 
 Beams are pointed away from camera towards clouds at 1 mile altitude. Searchlights are tilted 45 degrees from horizon




 
Beams are pointed side ways and opposite from camera towards clouds at 1 mile altitude. Heights may vary during photo shot from thousand feet to several miles but typically average 3/5 of a mile to about 1-1/2 miles.


*Searchlight during warm up sequence*


----------



## LightSward

Here are a few more shots of the layout and construction of the 24 inch reflector.

Basic Parabolic Curve Calculator. There are many ways to determine this shape. I use an easy geometric method...works very well.

*Basic easy Parabolic Formula*































*This page came from a science web-site. It demonstrates a method I use.* Soon I will transfer my own AutoCAD drawings...they are easier to understand.






























(Need to edit)
Basically, one of the easiest and quickest methods use is the "model T method" After determining requirements and the light source characteristics, the overall size of reflector is determined. I draw an up side down "T" with the horizontal line length equal to the desired reflector diameter. The horizontal portion of the upside down "T" (or sideways), is called the 'base' line. I then draw 6 parallel lines to the base line, each parallel line distance from the base line, is a fraction of the depth of the eventual reflector. 

The first parallel line is drawn half way between the focal point and the base line. This will be the closest part or bottom of the reflector. The top or furthest line from the base line is the top of the reflector or farthest part from the light source. Then I draw circles with the center at the focal point. The circle's radius is equal to the distance a chosen parallel line is from the "T" horizontal base line. As an example: if the top line is 10 inches from the base line, then draw a 10" radius (20" diameter) circle with the center at the focal point. The 10" radius circle will cross the #10" line at two points. place a dot at each of these two points. This is where the top of the reflector is. 

Next if you drew a line 5" from base line, then draw a 5" radius circle with it's center at the focal point. Repeat for the other lines. You will see the basic shape of the parabola. If you need...draw more lines at more intervals. Eventually the points are connected with a french curve used to draw the parabolic shape. If using AutoCAD, the polyline or p-line function then converted to spline works very well. There are easy mathematical formulas as well. I use the above method, because for me, I can draw an accurate parabola in very little time!

*
Patterns and templates are made from AutoCAD drawings I made using basic calculations, and then **transferred using a homemade compass*




After the templates are drawn, I cut the foam layers with a zig saw at an average angle, sand to the parabolic profile, and assemble like a sandwich, using screws and glue. This makes a strong, lightweight, accurate and inexpensive base frame to build the rest of the reflector.

*The rigid foam core frame ready for first protective treatment 

*

 



*fiberglass cures*


 
The fiberglass is ready for final surfacing



* Preparation for final surface application *



 
A rotating screed is vital for a final surface application in order for the final mirror chrome surface to reflect the light properly. 




 
*Final surface almost complete and ready for mirroring *



The roundness and parabolic shape are critical. Any surface preparation, such as protective paint, prior to mirroring, must maintain the critical roundness and parabolic shape.


Let me know if I can help with construction or if anyone is interested in a kit form or completed reflector or searchlight.
LightSward


----------



## gratewhitehuntr

stunning

simply stunning

when will the 96 inch model be available ?? 


it's all downhill from here buddy :welcome:


----------



## LightSward

gratewhitehuntr said:


> stunning
> 
> simply stunning
> 
> when will the 96 inch model be available ??
> 
> 
> it's all downhill from here buddy :welcome:



Thanks. 

I have considered building the 8 foot size, I'll have to build up some pre-production capital, for now I'll probably refine the 24 inch and eventually work up to a *:naughty:*48 inch sized reflector, :twothumbs(will still store easily, it will hopefully be less than 30 inches deep, the 24 inch reflector with light bulb assembly is about 15 inches deep and actually stores well on a large book shelf...minus small fan):tinfoil:

I have considered building reflector _do it yourself_ "kits",_ plan sets_, and _finished searchlights_ as well as _tutorials_. If anyone is interested give me some feed back.


----------



## LightSward

The LightSward almost ready for the downtown Portland Night-Life. The homemade panning 360 degree left right rotation gives much visibility to the beam, acts like beam is many times brighter just by the movement of the beam across the night sky.








© All rights reserved. 

 


I have finally got an okay beam shot photo, of the 24 inch 400 watt searchlight, shining on a set of trees about 400 yards (about 369 meters) away. The closer trees are lit from the side wash light, making the distant hot spot harder to discern. To the naked eye, the hot spot on the distant tree was more obvious than the photos show. Hopefully the downtown area will provide some good targets...legal...I had it cleared with the city father's blessings. 

 The beam spot was very bright from the 24 inch 400 watt HID, compared to the 35 watt HID Cyclops. But since the 400 watt HID bulb has such a large arc area, (about 1.25 inches), the spot on the tree is bigger than the 35 watt small arc HID of just a couple millimeters. The 35 watt HID Cyclops beam spot was about 10 feet in diameter and the LightSward 400 watt HID is about 20 feet in diameter..though much brighter than Cyclops. The reflector is not perfect (close but...) and the large arc area...but hey...I'm having fun with this monster.:twothumbs With the 100 watt small arc HID in the 24 inch reflector, I got a beam spot on the same trees about the size as the Cyclops. I did not take a photo though. ... Some day....



24 inch 400 watt HID Light turned to distant 50 foot tall trees, 1200 feet distance from camera. Hot spot about a third the tree height...hard to tell in this photo. I'll try and get better shots. It's much more impressive in real life. You can definitely see the hot spot move across the distant trees and ones further back!



 
*comparison of no light beam. The tree is 1200 feet away and front tree is about 45 feet tall. *


*400 watt HID. Main beam spot a little less than half the height of the tree shown* (about 20 feet), trees in background are about a mile back.


 




:twothumbs


The 24 inch 400 watt HID searchlight (LightSward) will be downtown Portland, Oregon Saturday night 10 pm the 6th of June at 318 SW and 11th just off Burnside and Stark to announce an M-T.V. video type V.J. group (my brother amongst others...)...at the FEZ, co-ed dance club for adults. I will try and get some live crowd, lit buildings and beam shots. All this is just for demonstration and feasibility study

Did a demonstration last night with the 35 watt HID Home renovated Cyclops, and the manager was impressed.

I have built from scratch a 360 degree automatic motorized pan mechanism from old bike parts. Looks good, and hopefully professional, on show day. I'll post some photos of it in action, downtown, shining on the owners buildings and skyline. The city planning, zoning, etc., like the idea of the Hollywood style searchlight(s) to liven things up during the economic droop.:thumbsup: 

I saw a solar powered 2000 watt several hour battery pack for a reasonable price. That would be way cool. Has multi-voltage 12 vdc and true sine wave 120 vac and several other voltages. I'll do more research.





Homemade partially completed 360 degree panning left and right 24 inch reflector 400 









*Video of homemade 24 inch 400 watt HID 360 degree panning searchlight *





 
Video of homemade partially completed 360 degree panning left and right 24 inch reflector 400 watt...


----------



## LightSward

The bug has bit. Now when I get some more money, I would like to install a _400 watt _or higher wattage even _1000 watt_ *small arc* light source to get a much thinner farther throwing beam! :thumbsup:

I am doing a gig this coming weekend (June 6th: 10 p.m. until after midnight) downtown Portland (318 SW 11th '_The FEZ_'),:welcome: with the existing, 'budget 400 watt, large arc', 'HID'. A chance to see a  budget searchlight that cost less than half a cent an hour to operate plus half a kilowatt an hour or about 5 cents an hour. It does make a good, fairly bright beam that spreads out kind of like a mix between an airport beacon and a regular searchlight...about 1.5 degrees or so spread...almost collimated...

This light is good, but with a high wattage small arc light source...this light will be awesome!:twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

The Saturday night Searchlight 'gig' was successful. I contacted the FAA and City Offices about my searchlight and was given a thumbs up! The searchlight drew a large crowd that patronized the club, others posed for photos and 'mock' interviews on digital cameras with their peers and some guys explaining, to their girls, the mechanics of the rotating mechanism. 

All positive comments about the searchlight, the beam had some competition from city lights, but at times the clouds were lit up and several high rises had a tiny bit of beam light them up. The beam went out over the Fremont Bridge, during each rotation, and several individuals said they were 'lured' because of these sightings. Several people commented how they like the hypnotic effect of the 360 degree pan rotation, many offered the club should also put loudspeakers, tables and serve outside...to watch the light...amazing! The searchlight ran from just after 10 p.m., when it finally was dark, until after 2 in the morning, 'last call' and closing.

Dance club numbers were up. Many individuals took really nice photos and said they will email me the photos this week, (with all the activities associated with a 'partying' sidewalk crowd, I temporarily misplaced my camera and am thus relying on one off these individuals to email photos to: [email protected]). Hopefully some good photos to show up soon!......I'm still hopeful....

I do have another 'gig' in a month and will get photos for sure. For now I have some pictures I took of the searchlight in preparation for the gig downtown. I will post these in the next few days if no one sends me their photos of the gig.


----------



## Norm

Love the bicycle panning unit Rube Goldberg eat your heart out.
Norm


----------



## LightSward

Norm said:


> Love the bicycle panning unit Rube Goldberg eat your heart out.
> Norm



I had a lot of fun building this. It is amazing how much interest this bicycle panning unit generated at the dance club 'gig'. Eventually I will modify the panning system to about half the current size for easier transport. I think it will be very interesting to watch it operate when complete.:twothumbs I'm still working on getting photos from the June 6th 'gig' searchlight performance. I hope one of the photographers comes through.:thinking:* Hill Billy Lite...LightSward Searchlight ready for 'gig' *


* VIDEO of LightSward searchlight is given a final mechanical checkout *






 
This is a late afternoon readiness test just prior to the downtown Portland, Oregon "FEZ"...





Video





 
You get a good look at the panning mechanism, made from recycled bike parts. This is a late...

I'll have to be more vigilant, capturing photos of future searchlight gigs, perhaps the first Saturday of August.

I've found a 27 mm arc 1000 watt HID for around a $100.00. I am working on a reflector design that will act somewhat like a 45 - 60 inch searchlight. I need more ballast info...

I'm working on several 48" reflector designs now. I have several ideas and types I want to try.


----------



## LightSward

I am designing several lights, and hope to build these soon, ....money permitting....

There is a very, easy, way, of course to make the reflector. Just make a Parabolic "mound" from clay dirt or other semi-soft form-able material. Use the rotating screed parabolic profile to make this 'mound'. Then cover with plastic wrap or other suitable coating and then just pour your 'Resin" on this. I did this method years ago to make a 60 inch reflector. There is an online video someone made on this topic ...Google "make your own fiberglass solar concentrator". 

At present, I am also rebuilding the panning mechanism of the 24 inch 400 watt HID LightSward, to fit in a smaller gear box for easier transport!:thumbsup:

I'm still debating on continuing the "FEZ" searchlight night. Because of the ambiguous nature of the club scene, I am not sure the club will pay enough for my troubles. Instead, a small new diner near here, may need my light services. I'll get some cool beam shots one of these days!


----------



## giorgos18

I just found this thread now and I am blown away.


----------



## LightSward

giorgos18 said:


> I just found this thread now and I am blown away.



:naughty:It was a lot of fun. :twothumbs I am perfecting the 'smoothness' of the reflector. I might try a 48 inch reflector soon.


----------



## DM51

LightSward said:


> I might try a 48 inch reflector soon


Excellent - I look forward to seeing that!


----------



## LightSward

DM51 said:


> Excellent - I look forward to seeing that!



I am working out the final design of the 48 inch Grand Reflector. It will probably come out to be around 50 inches. :twothumbs

Should I start a new thread for this 50 inch Monster?:thinking:

The basic manufacturing process is simple enough, but in order for this to work well, a high degree of precision and accuracy, is required. Again the basic driving force of this project is low costs, off the hardware store shelf, ease of manufacturing.:thumbsup:

I will be making a "mold" of the Monster Reflector, and will produce reflectors if any one is interested.


----------



## DM51

LightSward said:


> Should I start a new thread for this 50 inch Monster?


 Good idea!



> I will be making a "mold" of the Monster Reflector, and will produce reflectors if any one is interested.


I expect there would be a lot of interest in these from hard-core throw addicts. You may even get enquiries about pocket-clips for them, lol.


----------



## LuxLuthor

This project mostly has me speechless in awe. I wonder how often Ra is checking on your progress! lovecpf


----------



## LuxLuthor

Oh wait....I got this topic confused with Get Lit's "NightSword" because of your LightSward CPF name. LOL!


----------



## LightSward

I've started a new thread called 50 inch Monster Searchlight... I learned much from the 24 inch searchlight and will use this knowledge to make one heck of a big searchlight. ...Should be fun!


----------



## LuxLuthor

Probably makes sense to give a link here to your next generation so make searching easier.

So essentially this project is 'dead' in lieu of the larger one?


----------



## reptiles

Wow, the reflector can double as a solar oven during the day! 

Cool project, thanks for posting. 

Regards, 

Mark


----------



## LightSward

LuxLuthor said:


> Probably makes sense to give a link here to your next generation so make searching easier.
> 
> So essentially this project is 'dead' in lieu of the larger one?



Not really. I will continue to improve and eventually rebuild a 'smoother' more accurate 24 inch reflector. The size of the existing "LightSward", is fairly easy to transport...not too heavy...about 19 pounds for the reflector, protective lens, housing and light bulb....ballast is a little more...

I think I accomplished my goal of building a very inexpensive, relatively easy to build, yet powerful and a fairly well focused searchlight. This has been a lot of fun and a very good learning experience.:twothumbslovecpf
Thank You all who shared with comments, and all those who took a look. I hope this helped inspire and get people 'doing things'!:thanks:


----------



## LightSward

reptiles said:


> Wow, the reflector can double as a solar oven during the day!
> 
> Cool project, thanks for posting.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mark



I got some of my guidance, building the 24 inch reflector, from a web site describing how to make solar ovens. There are tips on reflective surfaces, (I found better material than the ones quoted on the video), fiberglass construction techniques...etc.,.

It does act very well as a solar oven!


----------



## LightSward

LuxLuthor said:


> Oh wait....I got this topic confused with Get Lit's "NightSword" because of your LightSward CPF name. LOL!



I actually did it myself when glancing at the thread posts. I originally used the Sward instead of Sword to help differentiate.

Update, things are moving along well with the 50 inch "Monster Light". I'm building it, using the knowlegde gained from this project.


----------



## LightSward

Yes! :naughty:I now have the means to operate the 100 watt HID and 400 watt HID light sources from battery and/ or automobile sources. I'll be experimenting with this, the next few weeks.:twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

I am considering a several medium arc gap lights, that will make this light shine even better...much better!

Here is a tentative parts list , for my 1000 watt medium arc gap HID bulb and ballast. Anything with an arc gap of 30 mm or less makes a thin fairly well columnated beam. Ballast costs are around $130.00 or less and bulbs with arc gaps around 10 mm are less than $160.00, and mogul base bulbs with an arc gap less than 30 mm are $37.00 or less. Here are some examples.:candle::




* twin pin 1000 watt HID ceramic base


*

Relatively inexpensive (less than $190.00) medium arc length (10 mm arc gap). 


*1000 watt HID ceramic pin base* 
*

*
$160.00, 10 mm arc gap, 1000 watt HID


*24 mm arc gap 1000 watt HID *




 
$140.00 and decent output. U.V. protection???


*mogul base 26 mm arc gap $36.99*






























Long lasting (24,000 hours, $37.00, 28 mm arc gap, 95,000 lumens) okay arc gap, (anything 30 mm or less, makes a slender, more focused beam. 


*1000 watt multi-type-bulb ballast *




 
Ballast powers a long list of various 1000 watt HID light bulbs and cost $140.00 and less, (some lesser brands are under $85.00).



These are just some of the inexpensive 1000 watt HID bulbs and a ballast I've considered. :twothumbs

Smaller arc bulbs climb right up to the $900.00 or more range, less lumens per watt and it does not last very long! :thumbsdow


----------



## LightSward

I'm doing more experiments, with different light bulbs, with this 24 inch reflector. This reflector has amazing properties to it. 

Here is another light bulb I am considering. 

*Below is another 10 mm arc gap, 1200 watt, HID bulb that should make a nice, bright, narrow beam, if I go with it. This bulb would be easy to build a rugged support, and cooling system for. 
* :candle:


----------



## LightSward

Here is a basic CAD layout to design your own Parabolic Reflector.


*EASY, EASY, CAD, and by hand; Parabolic Instructions*





First determine the basic parameters of the Parabolic Reflector. Bulb type, size of light emitter, desired beam configurations, use, costs and many more factors determine the size and basic dimensions of the reflector. Deep Dish or Shallow Mirror, storage, manufacturing ability, etc., then draw base line, focus point and bottom point of reflector..
































Draw lines that will help you form the shape of the parabolic reflector. If you want a shallow mirror type reflector, you need most of your parallel lines close to the bottom, you may have to try a little trial and error. You should quickly realize what spacing you'll need. 






Draw circles, radius equals selected parallel line distances from the base line. Where circle intersects line (at two points) place a dot at each intersecting point for line/ circle pair only.










Finish intersection and dot placements.






























Remove circles. :twothumbs
































Remove parallel lines. Connect the dots, In CAD use spline or polyline function. By hand, connect the dots using a 'french' curve, finished.
You can also just copy and paste this curve and zoom in and out to get the right size. Rotate profile to make the 3-D reflector.

I hope this helps. I am working on new designs all the time!:twothumbs

© All rights reserved.


----------



## LightSward

:twothumbs On several nights, throughout the next three weeks, I will be using the 24 inch homemade searchlight LightSward with the 100 watt HID 13 mm arc length bulb, (maybe able to use the 400 watt HID too, if the extension cords can handle it.) at a Charity Christmas tree lot on T.V. HWY and 170th in Aloha, Oregon. Also, joining LightSward, the 35 watt HID converted Cyclops will help entice customers in to buy a tree. We did a test run, Sunday night, and it grabbed a lot of attention. Hopefully these Searchlights will increase our sales.:candle: (_The tree lot does not draw much attention, so anything will help.)_


----------



## LightSward

I did a test run tonight...ready for the tree lot now. Some good beam shots, the video might have turned out well. I'll post in the next few days.:wave:


----------



## LightSward

:thumbsup: Here are some recent photos and a video of the 100 watt HID version of the 24 inch LightSward on it's rotating/ panning platform, powered by an old bicycle and fan motor.


*Video of panning mechanism test.*




 
This video shows the 24 inch searchlight outfitted with a 100 watt medium arc length HID bulb, and the rotate/ pan feature tested, for show at a charity Christmas Tree Lot. The air is very humid with a low level cloud cover maybe 300 to 400 feet above ground level.



*100 wt HID 24 incher photo*





























24 inch 100 watt version of the LightSward homemade searchlight shines overhead in good searchlight atmospheric conditions. This actual photo, is slightly dimmer than the adjacent photo, derived from the same camera in video mode.


*100 wt HID 24 incher video shot*





























This photo show the light beam more like it actually is, but blurry, because it is derived from the video mode.


*Side by Side video vs. still photo same beam shot*





























This photo shows a still picture derived from a video, that shows more of the actual brightness compared to a higher quality photo that is dimmer than real. 

This has been real fun using this at a Charity Christmas Fund Raiser. The 100 watt HID medium arc length bulb makes fro a nice narrow beam. The 400 watt is much brighter(8,000 lumens vs. 33,000 lumens [go figure the much higher efficiency factor]):candle::laughing:  , but because of the much longer arc length, makes a thicker beam.

The tree lot has been closing kind of early because of attendant shortages, so I have not been able to shine it as much as I'd like. Next few weeks, the searchlight should be on more often and the power supply may allow me to place the 400 watt HID bulb in it.


----------



## LightSward

I just purchased a Gear Motor that takes the place of most of the bike panning mechanism used on this light. I still have to create some mechanical links and all to produce the desired motion, but at least I should be able to put the whole thing on the front seat of my car and not have to use the bike rack. The whole thing should have a nice compact look and be adaptable to the other Searchlights; ( 50 inch "Monster" and the 36 inch "Gorilla" now in the design phase):thinking::twothumbs:candle::naughty:


----------



## LightSward

I have completed a 'rotating' set-up to revolve my various searchlights, including the 24 inch 'LightSward'. It uses parts from the original bike panning mechanism, only now it fits in a much smaller box, (about 30" long x 24" wide and about 8" high). The searchlight sits on top of a cradle that rotates. I got some good photos of the searchlight rotating on this new rotating mechanism, using a new temporary night camera, (until I get a good SLR adjustable).

I will posts some photos with my temporary fill-in, new camera in the next few days.


----------



## LightSward

*Video of new rotating mechanism * (click image for video)



:candle:

Video of new rotating mechanism. Many parts came from the bike mechanism. Eventually the bike wheel and coffee can will be replaced by actual gears.

*Beam shines from Christmas tree lot *





























Beam, appears blue in this shot from 100 watt HID 24 inch LightSward, shines from Christmas tree lot over busy intersection. 



*100 watt HID, 24 inch searchlight on new gear box*





























100 watt HID, 24 inch LightSward searchlight warms-up on new gear box.


*Beam shot from LightSward*





























Beam shot appears white, in this photo, from 100 watt HID, LightSward, shows beam shining away; into the night sky 


*Searchlight beams light up the sky*






























The beams from the 100 watt HID, 24 inch LightSward to our left, and 7 inch 35 watt HID Cyclops searchlights shine through thin, night fog, look like Light Sabers. 




*Beam Shot at Christmas tree lot*





























The beam appears blue in this photo of the 24 inch 100 watt HID LightSward searchlight, as it shines over Christmas tree lot.


*Beam rotates over intersection*





























Blue Beam, from 24 inch 100 watt LightSward, shines from Christmas tree lot and rotates over busy intersection. Searchlight is actually plugged into the 110 volt plug located at the _parking lot light_ base!


*Searchlighrt beams light up the sky*





























The beams from the 100 watt HID, 24 inch LightSward to our right, this time, and 7 inch 35 watt Cyclops searchlights shine through thin, night fog. 



*100 watt HID, 24 inch LightSward searchlight beam shot*






























Beam appears blue from 100 watt HID, 24 inch LightSward searchlight beam, (shot during thin fog and rain).
*

Click on image for rotating video >* 


 
Rotating beam shots from the 24 inch LightSward searchlight  

This video shows the 24 inch homemade LightSward rotating on it's new gear box.

Hopefully a 1000 watt HID medium to small arc light and/ or decent camera, will arrive soon.:twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

:santa: Good news! I can now provide good quality photos. :twothumbs


----------



## PhantomPhoton

The new gear box looks nice. 
By the way, I've come across a ~12" parabolic reflector. I need to come by and try out some of your different bulbs sometime. :devil:


----------



## LightSward

PhantomPhoton said:


> The new gear box looks nice.
> By the way, I've come across a ~12" parabolic reflector. I need to come by and try out some of your different bulbs sometime. :devil:



Thanks for the good remarks about the gear box. It was partly paid for by a charity I do some volunteer work at. 

Let me know when you have a chance to come by. 

I've done a little bit more experimenting myself with what may be a usable small arc 400 watt bulb and ballast that should make a much thinner and brighter looking beam. :twothumbs

I look forward to seeing the 12" reflector. :candle::thinking: :wave:


----------



## LightSward

:thumbsup: Just a couple cool rainy night photos.

*Here the 100 watt 24 inch LightSward lights the rain*






























The 24 inch 100 watt LightSward is seen shining the night sky.



*100 watt 24 inch LightSward shines from workshop*





























During a test, the 100 watt 24 inch LightSward lights up the rainy night.


More photos, on the way!


----------



## LightSward

:twothumbs Soon, I will be doing another photo shoot. I plan on doing it when I fire up one of my other projects I've been recently working on, the _*36 inch Gorilla Searchligh*_t, which is soon to be finished. 

I will hopefully be able to compare and photograph the _*24 inch LightSward*_, the _*50 inch Monster*_, and the *36 inch Gorilla*, at the same time. _

The _24 inch LightSward, still continues to impress me, even with the 100 watt medium arc sized HID light currently in use.

*Stay Tuned!*


----------



## LightSward

A couple more cool looking beam shots of the 24 inch LightSward:




*24 inch LightSward and 7 inch Cyclops compete on the clouds*





























24 inch 100 watt HID LightSward on our left and 7 inch 35 watt HID Cyclops to our right, shine on the clouds. 


*24 inch LightSward and 7 inch Cyclops compete on the clouds*





























24 inch 100 watt HID LightSward to our left and 7 inch 35 watt HID Cyclops to our right, compete on the clouds. Looks like two UFOs.


*24 inch LightSward light beam*





























24 inch LightSward light beam streaks across the sky. 



*Enjoy!* :welcome:


----------



## LightSward

Here are a couple recent photos.



*Homemade Searchlights ready for Beam Shots*



























*The Three Searchlights*





























The 50 inch Monster, 36 inch Gorilla and the 24 inch Light Sward homemade searchlights ready for Beam Shots. 




*24 inch LightSward*





























24 inch LightSward Homemade Searchlight ready for test run. 



*24, 7 and 50 inch Searchlights shine*





























24 inch, 100 watt HID LightSward to our Left, 7 inch, 35 watt HID lower and 50 inch Searchlights shine. 



*24 inch LightSward and 50 inch Monster*





























24 inch, 100 watt HID LightSward, (lower beam), and 50 inch, 400 watt HID, Monster show their strengths.



*7, 50 and 24 inch Searchlights shine in the rain*





























7 inch, 35 watt HID Cyclops, Left, 50 inch, 400 watt HID Monster center, and 24 inch, 100 watt HID LightSward, Right. These homemade searchlights shine in the rain, making for a colorful night. 





*24 inch Light Sward and 50 inch Monster*





























24 inch, 100 watt HID, LightSward to our Left and 50 inch, 400 watt HID LightSward, to our Right, light the night sky.

I only have a single 100 watt HID pulse start ballast, so I have to switch from the 100 watt HID LightSward and 36 inch Gorilla, until I can afford another ballast.

More photos coming soon!


----------



## LightSward

*Here are a couple more photos of the night time photo shoot.
*


*Beam Shot of 24 inch 100 watt HID LightSward*





























LightSward slices into the night sky. 



*Rain Beam Shot of 24 inch 100 watt HID LightSward*





























Rain is illuminated by the bright 100 watt HID light bulb focused by the 24 inch LightSward.


----------



## LightSward

The 24 inch LightSward and the other searchlights have been huge successes. 

This 24 inch Searchlight can take up to a 1000 watt HID lamp, is quite compact and easy to transport in a compact car. Can come with rotating mechanism and am working on remote controlled aiming. Anyone interested (can double as a Solar Concentrator), let me know, and we can work out product finish details.:thinking:   :candle:  I am working on various designs that will maintain strength and optical properties, yet lower the weight and costs. This is still in the product development phase and I will be compiling a cost(s) list with options during the next few weeks. I am working on improving the optical properties of the reflector by working on the shaping tools used during the manufacturing. I have found some minor shaping issues and am correcting those tool flaws.


----------



## LightSward

:candle:

I am scouting some hopefully easy locations for the 24 inch LightSward, without drawing too much attention, for a 1000 yard beam shot...preferably a Big White Barn nearby that I can focus the spotlight on from the top of our neighborhood mountain top. 

Hope to do this next few weeks...after it rains for a few days.

By the way, I did get some good videos of the 24 inch Light/sward rotating on it's mechanized platform/ Looks great until I transmit it (send) to You-tube, or Flickr, the beam and the sky are compressed to black...can't see the beam at all, except the first hundred feet or so. I am looking at a way to remedy this. Like I said, it looks great on my computer, before I send it over the internet.:candle:


----------



## Jarski

Can't wait for those 1000 yard shots :twothumbs


----------



## JetskiMark

LightSward said:


> :candle:
> 
> I am scouting some hopefully easy locations for the 24 inch LightSward, without drawing too much attention, for a 1000 yard beam shot...preferably a Big White Barn nearby that I can focus the spotlight on from the top of our neighborhood mountain top.
> 
> Hope to do this next few weeks...after it rains for a few days.
> 
> By the way, I did get some good videos of the 24 inch Light/sward rotating on it's mechanized platform/ Looks great until I transmit it (send) to You-tube, or Flickr, the beam and the sky are compressed to black...can't see the beam at all, except the first hundred feet or so. I am looking at a way to remedy this. Like I said, it looks great on my computer, before I send it over the internet.:candle:



Those sites compress the original file format to a heavily compressed .flv (flash video) file. Try uploading your original file to a free file hosting site such as Rapidshare.com. Then just post a link to the file. We can then download the original file and watch it on our computer with our preferred media player. What is the extension of the original file?


----------



## LightSward

I'll try and get at least one of those videos out next few days. :candle:  

Okay, okay, I think I got this to work. Let me see...hum..

It's still dimmer than I remember, In video mode, this new camera is not as sensitive to the dark as in photo mode, also, the video does not show the beam during the panning action, except for when the beam is directly overhead or opposite, the human eye sees the beam during the whole pan; ...but here it is...It needs editing, Lots of just dark sky because the beam shines half the time into my garage so that I don't upset my neighbors. More to come next few weeks.

http://rapidshare.com/files/343748452/Mary.s_camera.__My_first_photos_2010_052.avi


----------



## LightSward

LightSward and other homemade searchlights coming soon to a theater near here!






*

Quiet Hollywood Theater awaits Homemade CPF Searchlights:twothumbs*





























The Hollywood theater looks lifeless without some light. My brother's movie: *BORN AGAIN SAGE, he wrote and produced is almost finished and edited*, will bring much life to the Hollywood theater, and the Big Homemade Searchlights will be there to "bring it on!" ...draw the crowds...later this year.






Another opportunity to view the lights later this year!




7 inch, 35W HID Cyclops to our Left and 24 inch, 100W HID LightSward to our Right, slice the night sky with wonder. :candle:


----------



## DM51

LightSward said:


>


LOL, you seem to have the world's supply of bugs in Portland, OR. Either that, or it is permanently raining there!


----------



## LightSward

DM51 said:


> LOL, you seem to have the world's supply of bugs in Portland, OR. Either that, or it is permanently raining there!



It is 'always' raining this time of year! Liquid sunshine we call it. Get so used to it, feels weird when it stops raining in the summer. :tired: :candle: :tinfoil:  :laughing:


----------



## LightSward

:twothumbs I am back from a journey to Las Vegas. I got some good beam shots with the Gorilla 36 inch Searchlight, but I also tagged along the 7 inch Cyclops, 35 watt HID Searchlight, and got some decent photos. I have maxed out my various photo-buckets, and will have to wait a few days to posts these amazing beam shots of the 24 inch LightSward's companion.


----------



## LightSward

:thinking: :sick2:    :huh: :ironic: *a* I won't have much access to the internet, next few days. :thinking: :sick2:    :huh: :ironic: ...back to Vegas for Dad's big Memorial Sunday, April 25th, 2pm UNLV Alumni bldg. Will try and fit the 36 inch in the trunk of the KIA again, and use the tripod this time for better beam shots. Otherwise I can only fit the 7 inch, 35 watt HID Cyclops wanna be in the car this time.:twothumbs Cyclops actually travels about two miles or so. I'll post the best beam shots when I get back.


----------



## LightSward

I put these pictures in of the 7 inch 35 watt HID Cyclops and 100 watt HID 36 inch Gorilla to give an idea of the Light Sward's companion's strength.

These photos show the light beams traveling about a mile or so.
*


Gorilla Lights up Mummy Mountain, LightSward checks focusing plate*





























Even though it was below freezing in this photo, I was actually sweating, I am well bundled for this Beam Shot series, having been a Ski Bum for many years and skiing all the Black Diamond runs I could find. For more photos of this see the *36 inch Gorilla* Thread.


*2 Beams compare near top of "Mummy Mountain"*





























The 36 inch 100 watt HID Gorilla is to the Left and the dimmer beam to the right is the 7 inch 35 watt HID Cyclops, compare near the top of Mummy Ridge. Imagine the 36 inch Gorilla with a 1,000 watt HID.


----------



## LightSward

I recently did some comparison beam shots, of the _35 watt HID, 7 inch, Cyclops, _to the _100 watt HID, 24 inch, LightSward, _and the_ 50 inch, 400 watt HID, Monster, _to the newly lit _600 watt HID 36 inch Gorilla,_ and got some good beam shots. 

I'll post next few days when I get some time._ (Good shots!) _


----------



## LightSward

Here are some comparison shots of the LightSward, Monster and Gorilla, battling it out in the night skies.  :laughing: :thumbsup:  :welcome:

:twothumbs

*LightSward top, Monster Middle beam and Gorilla Bottom Right*





























Here you can see the 100wt HID, Light Sward on Top, 400wt HID, Monster middle and the bright blue-white beam, lower right, is from the 600wt HID, Gorilla. 








*LightSward top, Monster Middle beam and Gorilla Bottom*


 






























Here you can see the Light Sward on Top, Monster middle and the bright blue-white beam, lower right, is from the 600 watt Gorilla.

I'll post some more soon.


----------



## LightSward

Here are some shots, with the LightSward center stage. It is dimmer than the others, largely because it only has a 100 watt HID bulb in it. Eventually it will have it's try at a brighter bulb again...like the 400 watt it once had that now resides with in the Monster.

Here are some photos of the three main searchlight I've been working on this past year plus.

*Gorilla, LightSward and Monster show off*





























600 watt HID Gorilla to our Left, 100 watt LightSward middle, 400 watt HID Monster to our Right. 


*Beam Spot Comparison*





























600 watt Gorilla to our Left, 100 watt LightSward middle and 400 watt Monster Right. 

The 35 watt HID Cyclops was added to the next set!


*Beam Spot Comparison*





























35 watt Cyclops Left garage, 100 watt LightSward Left middle garage, 400 watt Monster, Right side middle garage. 600 watt Gorilla Right garage 
:twothumbs

*LightSward hit with powerful lighting


*
LightSward, is mesmerized by the bright light onslaught.

I love the bright lights. During our long, dark, rainy Winter Season, these lights make it seem a little sunnier.   

More to come!


----------



## LightSward

The 24 inch LightSward has been one heck of a great learning experience for me. The actual building of the reflector was a trek into the unknown. I made modifications throughout the building process,and made a final reflective surface based on a good design, but quickly cut, resulting in a slightly irregular parabolic profile, that I made without the precision I now know I needed. The result was a reflector that works well, but if you compare the _100 watt HID LightSward_ to the _35 watt HID Cyclops _and the_ 100 watt Gorilla_, you can see there is a significant difference.

*7, 36 and 50 inch searchlights compare*; taken several months apart...tree has no leaves next photo.






























_The 35 watt HID Cyclops, Left garage, __100 watt Gorilla, _center Beam Spot and_ 400 watt HID Monster, _right side of two car garage_, (needs another couple minutes here, to fully brighten), _searchlights, light up a garage door approximately 100 foot distance from lights. 


*Beam Spot Comparison*





























_35 watt HID Cyclops_ Left garage, _100 watt HID LightSward_ Left middle garage, _400 HID watt Monster_, Right side middle garage. _600 watt Gorilla _Right garage, (Gorilla, much brighter looking to human eye, than appears here. The 35 watt HID Cylops, and the other Searchlights appear 'bluer' in color than other photos, only because the 'white balance' of the camera changes from shot to shot sometimes.

I only had one, 100 watt HID ballast, and two bulbs, one for each fixture, so I couldn't do a direct comparison, only this one several months apart...but you can see the 24 inch reflector has a much thinner yet dimmer beam spot, than the big very bright 100 watt Gorilla. This is partly the reason I went with the Gorilla design, as of late, because it is a very good military based design.

I may, in the future, either resurface the LightSward with a more optically correct surface, or build, using the 'mold method', a whole new one. The current LightSward was made somewhat the same way a surfboard is built. In fact a You-tube video about building surfboards, gave me a lot of pointers.

Stay tuned.


----------



## LightSward

LightSward said:


> I had a lot of fun building this. It is amazing how much interest this bicycle panning unit generated at the dance club 'gig'.* Hill Billy Lite...LightSward Searchlight ready for 'gig' *
> 
> 
> * VIDEO of LightSward searchlight is given a final mechanical checkout *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a late afternoon readiness test just prior to the downtown Portland, Oregon "FEZ" dance club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get a good look at the panning mechanism, made from recycled bike parts.



I have taken this large metal boxed bicycle panning mechanism and converted part of it into a "Van De Graaff Generator", an early particle accelerator, from 1929. It makes over one foot sparks, St Elmo's Fire, light bulb energizer, etc.,. 

I started to build one of these back over 35 years ago, and never finished until now. This has allowed more room in the shop for searchlight activities. :twothumbs I have a few weeks, and then again, I have to 'clear-out' of the shop so certain cars can again park off street.

More photos soon.


----------



## HarryN

Just amazing work.

I am almost afraid to read this thread sometimes for fear of wanting to follow in your footsteps. :wave:

Thanks for posting all of this info and photos.


----------



## LightSward

GO 4 IT!:twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

The LightSward is getting a make over. I used the original large metal boxed, bike mechanism to make a 400,000 volt Van De Graaff Generator. Makes large sparks over a foot long, feels great on tight, 'knotted' muscles, and lights up fluorescent, and LED bulbs with-in three feet, even ones still in original box containers, sitting on shelf.
:twothumbs 

*Old original bike panning mechanism with metal shroud removed*




Old searchlight panning mechanism now a high voltage 'Initial Particle Accelerator' Fun, fun, fun! Maybe, one of these could power a future light source?? :laughing: :candle:

*Sparks hard to photograph with my cell phone camera. Original bike panning motor, now used to generate high voltage in this particle accelerator, (Van De Graaff Generator, invented 1929)*





























400,000 volts are expected on a dry day, but Portland, Oregon's constant somewhat humid, rainy days, makes the sparks much smaller. Still 4 to 6 inch sparks are common with built in heater. 

*8 inch spark*





























250,000 - 400,000 volts 



 





This thing was practically free, a couple metal salad bowls, PVC pipe and some odds and ends. I only had to buy an Exercise Strap, which is the main electron transporter, used in one of these machines.

The 'revamped' LightSward may take a while to rebuild, but should be a great light once finished!


----------



## DM51

LightSward said:


>


 
What a totally superb contraption! If you fitted that bike with a seat, handlebars and a couple of tires and took it for a ride, you could really freak out a few car owners, LOL!

I must find an excuse at some stage for posting this pic in the Bicycle section the next time a noob asks for a recommendation...


----------



## LightSward

It's fun making things from old 'stuff'.  :thinking: :twothumbs :naughty:


----------



## LightSward

I used part of the old LightSward panning mechanism on the 36 inch Gorilla. With this new panning mechanism, the Gorilla light beam is highly visible in the night sky.


----------



## LightSward

*Here is part of the old LightSward panning mechanism, now used in the Gorilla Searchlight panning system.

Video of Gorilla Panning a news helicopter*
*CLICK IMAGE FOR PANNING VIDEO OF THE GORILLA*
The 36 inch wide Gorilla shining over the Hill Billy Film Studio Back Lot and Portland area. 



Video of Gorilla Panning the night sky when a news helicopter flew over several times. 

I hope to improve the LightSward's performance soon.



*Gorilla as seen from the Production Studio*





























Gorilla Panning the Portland Night Sky from the back lot of the Production Studio location of many Portland Movie projects. The Gorilla, with it's soft, eye pleasing beam, blends in nicely with the Portland, Oregon culture. 


*Gorilla Panning the Portland Night Sky* from the studio location the "Born Again Sage" Movie is produced at. 



*Gorilla Panning the Portland Night Sky*





























Gorilla as seen from a block away 


*Gorilla panning the night away*





























The Gorilla could be seen, during this practice run, for many blocks in all directions. 

I hope to have the LightSward doing something like this soon.:twothumbs


----------



## LightSward

_Laurelhurst Movie Theater_ management does not feel there is enough dark sky,  before the movie, this time of year, to have a searchlight for the Premiere of "Born Again Sage"...which starts at 9:15 pm, September 16th,... almost totally dark. I understand. They prefer a good solid hour or more of dark sky before the movie starts, so we will wait until the movie moves to the Hollywood theater, a month later, to show off one or more of the searchlights. Should, in a month, be enough dark sky to have one of the searchlights at the Premiere at the Hollywood Theater. :naughty:




LightSward



*Born Again Sage Preview* 
vimeo.comHarold Nicholas Wells, The Phantom Hillbilly, stars, writes and directs this feature about a heavy metal rebel who never grows up. Featuring Cinema Queso, Extra Medium Sketch Comedy and Star Can't Dead alumni, plus a cast of Portland cameos as never-aging...

Remember: The Hollywood Theater should have the LightSward, Gorilla or the Monster searchlight in about a month...




 . :naughty:  :candle:   .


----------



## LightSward

I am glad CPF is back. However I am a little bummed because it appears the posts and threads established since the start of 2011 have been erased, missing or deleted or something. Wah.?


----------



## X_Marine

I'm afraid you have been having way too much fun building your quite interesting lights.. lol





Like someone else, almost wish I hadn't seen this. I'm sure I'll be back for more of the show.
Hellofajob, I think that's ok to say in the forums. 

Thanks
X/BillyD..


----------



## LightSward

It has been a lot of fun. I'll try and get some of the missing posts re-established.:sick2:


----------



## LightSward

I may try a 1,200 watt HMI in the 24 inch LightSward soon!


----------



## LightSward

That would be totally funny!



DM51 said:


> What a totally superb contraption! If you fitted that bike with a seat, handlebars and a couple of tires and took it for a ride, you could really freak out a few car owners, LOL!
> 
> I must find an excuse at some stage for posting this pic in the Bicycle section the next time a noob asks for a recommendation...


----------



## LightSward

Soon, I will either re-surface the 24 inch LightSward or build a new one with an extemely smooth surface. I realized the roughness and ridges of the reflector caused a performance setback. The smoothness of all my reflectors will be a focus of mine for the next few months. I am experimenting with alternatives to the chrome tape, but I am still impressed with it's use. The improvements should make the LightSward much brighter!


----------



## LightSward

Soon, I will either re-surface the 24 inch LightSward or build a new one with an extremely smooth surface. I realized the roughness and ridges of the reflector caused a performance setback. The smoothness of all my reflectors will be a focus of mine for the next few months. I am experimenting with alternatives to the chrome tape, but I am still impressed with it's use. The improvements should make the LightSward much brighter! :naughty:


----------



## LightSward

After experimenting with modified production techniques, I have decided to use the 24 inch LightSward to make a better and smoother reflector that should totally upgrade the LightSward from it's good status to Excellent. More, new and improved LightSward developments coming next few months!


----------



## Skydancer

This is amazing! I'm starting my own project to make a light such as this. Wish I could make something like this but being a first time build I don't forsee it in my future. Any tutorials on your lights LightSward?


----------



## LightSward

Skydancer said:


> This is amazing! I'm starting my own project to make a light such as this. Wish I could make something like this but being a first time build I don't forsee it in my future. Any tutorials on your lights LightSward?



Glad you like this. Very special time building this and many others like this. Try looking at my "*50 inch Monster*" Thread. It has a fairly detailed look at how I do these lights. My latest, the *"36 inch Gorilla"* and the *"30 inch NightHawk"*, should give a good idea of what I am doing now. 

I am tempted to put the 1,200 watt HMI light in this or a new 24 inch reflector. I believe this has lots of promise. I just haven't done much lately.


----------



## X_Marine

Sky, He can get you going in the right direction, almost guaranteed to get some kind of results. 

Good to see your still painting the sky with your home made beams... ') 
Great stuff.
Thanks
X/BillyD..


----------



## LightSward

X_Marine said:


> Sky, He can get you going in the right direction, almost guaranteed to get some kind of results.
> 
> Good to see your still painting the sky with your home made beams... ')
> Great stuff.
> Thanks
> X/BillyD..



Skydancer:

Thanks for the kind words.

Yes painting them with the 30 inch "Night Hawk" right now, in production.


----------



## Skydancer

This is absolutely awesome work! This has inspired me to definitely try this. Thanks for this post. There seems to be lots of info regarding this reflector and bulb. Btw can you explain to me in a little more detail how to cut the angled foam for the reflector? I just want to make sure I don't jump into this without knowing how you did it first. Anyways sorry for being such a bother but, seeing this post has addicted me to it and I'm definitely gonna try and build one.


----------



## LightSward

Skydancer said:


> This is absolutely awesome work! This has inspired me to definitely try this. Thanks for this post. There seems to be lots of info regarding this reflector and bulb. Btw can you explain to me in a little more detail how to cut the angled foam for the reflector? I just want to make sure I don't jump into this without knowing how you did it first. Anyways sorry for being such a bother but, seeing this post has addicted me to it and I'm definitely gonna try and build one.




I have, (or had, ink dried in print heads!), a large printer. I made an actual sized profile of the reflector and then set the "jig saw", right on the drawing and set the blade angle at the average for that particular "layer" of Styrofoam. I bought a very long blade for this purpose. :naughty:

Originally I was actually building the 24 LightSward like a Surfboard is made...shaped Styrofoam covered with fiberglass. Instead, I covered the fiberglass with a thin layer of cement, shaped precisely with a "profile Screed), cut from an actual sized plan, glued to a piece of wood. Cut profile and attached center bolt to make a "bearing". This was attached to a "beam" over the screed and "walla" perfect parabolic profile! 

I now use the "Mold Method". Similar construction technique. Build a "Negative" of the parabolic shape, (will look like a science project 'Volcano".), (See the 36 inch Gorilla Thread.)Wax it with candle wax only, using a heat gun and a hand held screed and the main screed. Polish and then put fiberglass over this. With a good steel frame, (I just bend a piece of 1/2 inch electrical conduit around a planter 24 inches in diameter.) With this frame in place, and using a good grinder and some wood wedges, carefully separate the reflector base from the mold, (volcano). Now silver it with, I suggest the good Chrome tape. Don't waster your time with any other thing, like paints etc. Here is the website that taught me some of this.: 
http://www.greenpowerscience.com/PARABOLICMIRROR.html 

Scroll down to the two bottom videos.. I don't know how this will show. Video not as big as when I saw it.



MAKE A PARABOLIC PARABOLOID SHAPE
SOLAR COLLECTOR SOLAR HEAT
PART 1 
MAKE A PARABOLIC PARABOLOID SHAPE
SOLAR COLLECTOR SOLAR HEAT
PART 2


----------



## LightSward

Here is an example of making the basic "Volcano" shaped "mold" for making the reflector I used from the 50 inch Monster. The Monster is based on the 60 inch WWII anti-aircraft searchlights.

* Basic Cut-out guide for Rigid Foam Frame *of concrete covered mold.


 
Cut-out guide for the Rigid Foam Board sandwich frame. This is the underlying shape of the reflector mold. The rigid board insulation foam is covered by several inches of concrete. This makes the mold light enough to be moved, but heavy enough to allow "Product Release", from the mold.

*First, 50inch reflector, rigid foam sandwich layer, cut out *


 
The first Rigid Foam Board layer is roughly profiled with a reciprocating saw, set at average profile angle.


*Rigid Foam Sandwich stack for mold core *


 
The sandwich assembly is half complete for the 50 inch Monster Reflector frame mold.


*Here the layers have all been stacked and the cement layering will now comence with the help of the "Screed" set to the exact profile of the parabolic shape. Use several inches of cement. *


 
This profiler ensures accurate reflector shape :naughty:.


*First couple layers of Joint Compound (silicon based concrete), **applied. (Now I just use candle wax covered concrete.)

*






Rigid Foam core mold for 50 inch Monster Searchlight, has had first several layers of Cement applied :twothumbs. The next several layers of cement will bring more accuracy to the shape and a smooth glass like surface. If no experience working with cement...get some!:naughty: LOL.

If the dried, finished surface is rough, don't despair, the smooth glass like candle wax layer about to be applied, will smooth' out all the blemishes. I use a heat gun to melt the wax 'into' the cement, buff and a glass like surface is ready for molding the perfect reflector!


----------



## Skydancer

Hi again. I talked to my father and he agreed to help me create this. We both have basic shop knowledge and love to do projects. I just recently talked to him about how I want to create the 24inch searchlight but, I was wondering if I could get some plans/tutorials for this? Once I have that we can start. Btw thanks for all the previous information. I guess I'm just I really simple minded person who needs plans or step by step tutorials.:shrug: Sorry about being so bothersome. If not just let me know.
have a good day/night


----------



## LightSward

Skydancer said:


> Hi again. I talked to my father and he agreed to help me create this. We both have basic shop knowledge and love to do projects. I just recently talked to him about how I want to create the 24inch searchlight but, I was wondering if I could get some plans/tutorials for this? Once I have that we can start. Btw thanks for all the previous information. I guess I'm just I really simple minded person who needs plans or step by step tutorials.:shrug: Sorry about being so bothersome. If not just let me know.
> have a good day/night



I Think about what basically drives the project: What am I most comfortable working with and what are the cost(s) associated with it, (changes often). Example is my first searchlight I used a mound of firmly packed, slightly moist soil, shaped into a parabolic "negative". I precisely 'finished' the mound by placing a rod at the top of the mound and had a "screed", (a piece of wood cut out into the parabolic shape), fastened to the rod so it would 'spin' freely. I slowly spun it around, allowing the edges to scrape away the excess dirt, finally making a perfect dirt mold. I covered it with thin plastic sheets and then paper mache and PVC pipes to act as a frame. after drying, covered with foil. Worked well! Great solar concentrator too.

What I'm getting at, is what you like to work with will work. I used the Styrofoam because I had no access to the right kind of dirt, dirt that is easy to shape and stays that way, (I would have used dirt if I had access to it). The Styrofoam is easy to 'roughly' shape and is light and easy to deal with in a condominium setting. The cement that is placed over it works well. :twothumbs

Originally the 24 inch searchlight was built like a surfboard, but I didn't have quite the perfect shape I was after to get a good beam. I used a screed to place a thin layer of cement over the fiberglass to get the desired shape. I put the reflective material on the surface treated cement. 

The newest way I start out, is to build a base form of Styrofoam and then 'screed' shape it like the mound of dirt, into a perfect parabolic shape. Cover this with melted candle wax, buffed to a shine and then fiber glass this. Visit the *'50 inch Monster*' thread to see a good method of making a reflector like this.:huh: I used a different cement back then. I would use actual Portland cement now.

What three dimensional 'sculpting' material(s) are you comfortable working with? There are almost endless possibilities. The critical factor is getting a good copy of the parabolic profile you want, (deep dish, like the *24 inch LightSward*, the medium split reflector like the *26 and 30 inch* *LightSport and NightHawk*, or the flatter but longer focus length split reflector *50 inch Monster)*. You can obtain these by copying my profiles and then "scaling" them to the desired size. I usually print mine full scale and then glue it to a piece of 1/8 inch Medite, or high quality particle board. You can print to scale using multiple 8x11 sheets or just going to a Kinko's type place where they can print large copies. Carefully cut out shape with jigsaw, or band saw, etc. Paint or other sealant to prevent 'warpage'.:thumbsup:

I really should start a 'comprehensive Thread, that examines all the things I've learned making these lights. I have learned what works and what doesn't. Do you have limited space, (I do), or lots of storage and a big yard you can get messy with? A person can actually cut out multiple layers of cardboard and then cover with cement and wax. One big thing is, what kind of light source do you think you might use? HID, HMI, halogen, LED. How many watts, etc. :naughty:

Start looking around at what makes you comfortable, etc.:thinking:

Let me know. I'll start organizing a New Thread about just basic big light construction.


----------



## Skydancer

Sounds good. I'm thinking of using the Home Depot metal halide 100 watt 9000 lumen. If its possible I would like to go with the easiest cheapest material to shape. Maybe we could brain storm. I'm thinking of sticking to the deep dish 24" reflector. Man that 24" light you made is awesome. Anyways ill let you know if I find more specific ideas. looking forward to the new thread!
see you there.:thanks:
maybe I should use dirt. What kind of dirt?


----------



## LightSward

Skydancer said:


> Sounds good. I'm thinking of using the Home Depot metal halide 100 watt 9000 lumen. If its possible I would like to go with the easiest cheapest material to shape. Maybe we could brain storm. I'm thinking of sticking to the deep dish 24" reflector. Man that 24" light you made is awesome. Anyways ill let you know if I find more specific ideas. looking forward to the new thread!
> see you there.:thanks:
> maybe I should use dirt. What kind of dirt?



24 inch deep dish reflector is very good match for 100 watt HID 1/2 inch arc chamber. The dirt is best: if a *slightly moist, clay, sand, little bit of organic mix* often found in older backyards. Basically dirt that packs well, holds shape, doesn't easily fall apart, doesn't "morph" into a settled, shape after short time. Think of the sand castle on the beach and how 'vulnerable' that is...now add clay and maybe some organics, (binding materials), touch of water and ...good molding material.

I used the Home Depot Lithonia 100 watt HID 5850 lumen fixture. I cannibalized the parts into that 24 inch LightSward, before I switched it to 400 watts then back to 100 watts. Lit the lower clouds! Still gotta try the 1,200 watt small arc HMI in it.:thumbsup:

If you live in a home with a dirt patch; of a clay sand mixture, you may be able to just use it to make a "mound" like I did years ago with my first 60 inch searchlight. Maybe with a thin layer of cement. Stack multiple layers of cardboard to form a frame for a thin layer of cement...let harden...then more layers of cement to form final shape. Remember cement is very inexpensive if you get the standard home depot type. I actually want to make a cement reflector itself...or even one out of adobe and back reflective side of many potato chip bags...kind of an environmental statement both ways. 

I really like working with fiberglass, now that I know much more about it. I usually buy extra hardener for the resin, since often my shop is cold, even with heat...have to ventilate....but I use sometimes extra hardener to get the resin to 'stiffen' up fast, so I can shape it better. Be careful...I mixed some and left it in the plastic cup, and it reacted fast and got hard, but generated so much heat, it burned my hand and I thought it was going to start that cup on fire! 

As you said the light fixture from Home Depot is around $100.00, (sometimes the bulb can only burn in one position, but they sell down the isle, in a different part of the store a 100 watt HID bulb that is compatible with the fixture and fairly inexpensive that is universal burn). The fiberglass, cloth, extra hardener, paint, remember you need a glass like finish; 200 grit or higher # sand paper, and reflective CHROME tape, (I didn't like the way the chrome tape acted when I followed the instructions...using soapy water, etc, and got good results just using the adhesive as is and peeling the backing slowly as I needed it. he does the same in the video)., add cement total is just about another $100.00. Not bad. 

The inner part of the mold can be as said earlier, dirt, crumpled newspaper, scraps of what ever doesn't move, Styrofoam, anything that can be settled down, shaped and covered with a thin layer of cement, in a parabolic shape. The sky is the limit. Do you plan to make more than this one or just one alone? If just one...I think a fairly heavy cement layer and melted, polished candle wax is what I now recommend no matter. Then you can make more for your friends and sell them too...keep me in mind...lol. Watch these videos if you haven't already, (especially the one at the bottom left...if it loads the same on your computer..: http://www.greenpowerscience.com/PARABOLICMIRROR.html 
I learned from this and then developed my own variation.

Storage of the mold can be an issue if you have limited space. Start by building the mold on a thick piece of plywood for example, so that it can be moved easily. I have little planter wheels under mine...it weighs 200 pounds! I always save the "screeds" because they take up practically no space.

Cheers


----------



## Skydancer

Hello. Thank you very much for this info. I'm going to start experimenting with what molds best. I don't know about the dirt in our area though. It seems pretty weak in terms of structural integrity. Anyways I have a 35 watt hid from a ryobi spotlight and let's just face it, this things reflector does everything but keep the beam tight. This thing shines a flood of light scattering like 50 to 100 feet wide at a few hundred feet away. So I saw your cyclops mod and was wondering what model that is? I'm thinking I could purchase the cyclops and put the bulb from the ryobi into it. It's a 35 watt short arc hid 4300k. The ballast is pretty small to. Just let me know if you can. I think it would be awesome to start with something like this then when I build the reflectors it will be nice to compare. Btw do you contact the faa before using the cyclops as well?
have a good day/night


----------



## LightSward

Skydancer said:


> Hello. Thank you very much for this info. I'm going to start experimenting with what molds best. I don't know about the dirt in our area though. It seems pretty weak in terms of structural integrity. Anyways I have a 35 watt hid from a ryobi spotlight and let's just face it, this things reflector does everything but keep the beam tight. This thing shines a flood of light scattering like 50 to 100 feet wide at a few hundred feet away. So I saw your cyclops mod and was wondering what model that is? I'm thinking I could purchase the cyclops and put the bulb from the ryobi into it. It's a 35 watt short arc hid 4300k. The ballast is pretty small to. Just let me know if you can. I think it would be awesome to start with something like this then when I build the reflectors it will be nice to compare. Btw do you contact the faa before using the cyclops as well?
> have a good day/night



Cyclops, or anything resembling them make great conversion hosts. Many stores sell them for well under $50.00! Great way to get started. I need to rebuild mine, as when the battery died, I took parts of it to make the "Mini-LightSward" test light with 1,200 watts HMI. See Seattle area get-together 2011:
*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?322604-Seattle-Area-Get-Together-Note**
Here is the Mini LightSward with 1,200 watt HMI short arc with high volume air cooling system!*




*The 1,200 watt HMI short arc Mini LightSward*
_
The Mini LightSward with 1,200 watt HMI double ended short arc high intensity light using a 7.5 inch Cyclops reflector with high volume cooling system, UV and Ozone collector and pleasing light guidance system._





*The Mini LightSward and Gorilla compare*

The Mini LightSward and Gorilla compare light output of their 1,200 watt HMI 4,000 watt incandescent equivalent beams. The Gorilla design to the right is more efficient and brighter, but the Mini LightSward is small and easier to transport, with less light wash.

*
Both 1,200 watt HMI lights: KK Light compares to Gorilla*





Both 1,200 watt HMI lights: KK Light compares it's better focused beam to Gorilla's brighter but faster spreading beam.





*Four bright lights shine the night away*: 1,200 watt HMI Mini LightSward, 1,200 watt HMI 36 inch Gorilla, 2,200 watt Xenon Tank Light, (Death Ray), and 1,000 watt projector bulb on baby? Sorry IgNITEor I forgot...I'll update.


I used to contact the FAA, but they really didn't ever seem too concerned about anything under 4,000 watts or under 2,000 watts super focused like the tank light...even then not too concerned. A 60 inch carbon arc WWII antiaircraft light is bright, but often from an airplane over a mile away, not too annoying, because the beam has spread enough and is visible to not be too annoying. 

Responsibility is the key here. Don't shine directly onto aircraft and if you are operating a panning mechanism, the pilot should be able to 'judge' the 'sweep' of the beam and know when to avoid or anticipate the 'light spike' and briefly turn away or 'blink'. Usually it won't be anymore than what an approaching automobile at night looks like, hopefully with light beams on low. 

Lasers are the big evil, because even a small handheld laser can be very annoying even dangerous...no warning when laser beam approaches.


----------



## Skydancer

Thanks for the info! I ordered a cyclops colossus and am gonna work on it when it's received. Ill post the project progression. It probably won't be a long but focusing will be the most time consuming of efforts. Hope it'll turnout well.:naughty:
Any nice beam shots of yours?
have a nice day/night


----------



## LightSward

Skydancer said:


> Thanks for the info! I ordered a cyclops colossus and am gonna work on it when it's received. Ill post the project progression. It probably won't be a long but focusing will be the most time consuming of efforts. Hope it'll turnout well.:naughty:
> Any nice beam shots of yours?
> have a nice day/night



I only have some Cyclops beam shots at the beginning of this thread and throughout many of the other threads when I used it for comparison purposes.


----------



## LightSward

Thank you everyone for suggestions, and keep them coming! 

After careful review and consideration I don't think the ALSACORP Killer Chrome product line is suitable for my searchlight projects, especially the 24 inch LightSward, my flagship light! . It provided a wonderful base coat for upper layers of a different product more suitable for this project. I went to a local hardware store and found a more suitable spray chrome that makes a wonderful backing for what I will have to cover with....uhhggg...the chrome tape which provides a superior reflective surface. The hardware store chrome will make a good backing and fill for the gaps in the tape. I think with a nice 'pie slice' placement of the tape, a professional and appealing appearance will be met. :candle: 




*Top part inexpensive 'Bright Chrome', hardware store paint and bottom portion, 'dull ALSACORP chrome paint'. 
Comparison of ALSACORP 'dull' chrome to hardware bright chrome paint on upper portion of reflector.*




Inexpensive hardware store Chrome Paint is almost good enough but will will have to have chrome tape applied. The gaps in the pie slices of chrome tape will be nicely 'filled' by the underlying chrome paint.






Hand reflection in hardware store paint placed 'over' the "unsuitable" ALSACORP dull chrome paint.








*DON'T USE *ALSACORP Killer Chrome PRODUCTS for searchlights. Use Local Hardware or Auto parts store Chrome paint instead.


----------



## LightSward

How about a Spring Seattle area Get Together 2013? I've got some new Big Lights to show. Can we get the Barn again?


----------



## LightSward

*Thread: Seattle Area 2013 Spring Candle Power Forum Get Together at the Barn*


I'm building new lights to show!


----------



## sonnenguru

hey guys, i am a newbe and not english, so dont look at my mistakes! 
recently i found this interesting thread. i began to build parabolic mirrors one year ago and have lot of experience.
@lightsward , i had built a similar parabolic mirror with styropor and ( in german ) gips.
you find my works on: www.cover-art.tk
and on youtube: www.youtube.com/coverarttk

now i am working by an parabolic dish with a diameter of 1,60 m. it is an positive shape of a negative which material is styropor and gips.th
is positive consists of carbon fibers and in a fwe months i will upload some videos, how i made this.

greetings


----------



## LightSward

sonnenguru said:


> hey guys, i am a newbe and not english, so dont look at my mistakes!
> recently i found this interesting thread. i began to build parabolic mirrors one year ago and have lot of experience.
> @lightsward , i had built a similar parabolic mirror with styropor and ( in german ) gips.
> you find my works on: www.cover-art.tk
> and on youtube: www.youtube.com/coverarttk
> 
> now i am working by an parabolic dish with a diameter of 1,60 m. it is an positive shape of a negative which material is styropor and gips.th
> is positive consists of carbon fibers and in a fwe months i will upload some videos, how i made this.
> 
> greetings



Welcome. Nice job on reflector. It reminds me of my 50 inch Monster searchlight. Look at this 2 x 4 burning about half way down page.:thumbsup:. :

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-inch-Reflector-quot-Monster-Light-quot/page4


----------



## LightSward

Haven't spent too much time with this old baby, lately. I plan to try the 1,200 watt HMI soon. I may rebuild part of the 24 inch LightSward or build another one from scratch and make it more like the other Nighthawk types.





Getting ready to make some changes...1,200 watt HMI

Some old beam shots of the 30 inch NightHawk I've made four of.




*Beam shot of the Night Hawk. The LightSward may have a different looking beam, hotter center.

What the LightSward may look like when I redo the water shield.
*





THE NEW LIGHTSWARD when finished should look something like my 30 inch Nighthawk pictured here.


----------



## edgar

Hi Lightsward , iam interested in how you deal with UV ?


----------



## LightSward

I'm taking a look at how I can improve this great beginner searchlight. It was the first time I ever worked with fiberglass on this kind of scale. The Styrofoam is sandwiched between the fiberglass and an outer drywall compound. I had to use drywall compound because the type of foam I used is rapidly dissolved by the resin. 

I'm considering the removal of the heavy cement and bulky foam layers. The remaining fiberglass shell should be quite strong. I didn't understand all the qualities of fiberglass until I build the 50 inch Monster searchlight. The lighter weight 24 inch LightSward would be much lighter in weight, and much easier to transport. I'd like to at least put the 1,200 watt HMI for a test. I think it wold do quite well and be compact.


----------



## LightSward

edgar said:


> Hi Lightsward , iam interested in how you deal with UV ?



Sorry. I didn't see your question until now...

To deal with UV there are two main HMI bulbs: the single ended and double ended bulbs. (With HID the bulbs are usually UV protected already.) I often add the Pyrex mantle globe anyway to add further protection from bulb failure, especially by keeping rain, moisture or other foreign objects ways.
---With the single ended bulb, not really much of a problem since the outer bulb jacket blocks most of the UV, and the normal use of the light doesn't really necessitate any further treatment. 
---The double ended bulbs are an entirely different story. I use Coleman or other gas lantern Pyrex mantle globes. These do well with the heat and block most of the UV. Since the capsule I place this set up in is ventilated, I move a lot of air to dilute the 'ozone' and remove it from the area. You can smell a kind of swimming pool chlorine odor, so it's best to use it outdoors or in a well ventilated room. If fixed, an exhaust system connected to the outside can work.


----------



## LightSward

I am now spinning reflectors out of steel and aluminum and hopefully very soon will make 24 inch version next few days.


----------



## LightSward

LightSward said:


> I am now spinning reflectors out of steel and aluminum and hopefully very soon will make 24 inch version next few days.



I'm beginning the mandrel section of the form spinner for spinning metal reflectors. The 24 inch, or there about, will be one of my first after successfully making 'spun', reflectors on a smaller scale.







After these are clamped and glued securely, I'll spin this Mandrel,:thumbsup: on a lather to the exact shape of the parabolic reflector.


----------



## LightSward

Mandrel is made of particle plywood. I will need to make the final mandrel out of hard word or steel. After a couple more test and finishes I'll install the flat metal disc to be "spun" into a nice reflector. 







Just about finished with the mandrel profile for the metal spinning made reflector.



Results on this first real attempt for making a 24 inch reflector from sheet metal came out about what I predicted. Learned much...first of all use hard, strong wood or steel for mandrel...the soft particle board type ply I used disintegrated during shaping and caused a pitting to occur. Still I was impressed with the overall concept proving this test showed me. Now I just have to raise capital for real tooling...lol.






Looks nice and smooth, while spinning 800 RPM. The final finished product will be quite impressive.
Piece of flat 26 inch diameter sheet metal blank ready for being spun into a 24 inch reflector.

Not too pretty when viewed after slight disintegration form my shaping tools I made from Re-Bar pieces. I polished the ends into a "Cobra Head" shape, but I had to apply so much pressure, I accidentally cut and mangled the reflector at the end of the spinning. Still I learned so much from this. Now I just need another shop location,...my neighbors ran out of patience with me and now even just drilling a single small hole into some wood, just drives them crazy. Sigh.

Click here to view the original image of 960x720px.





Mandrel was made of not so strong particle board and liquid wood fixer upper, so it slightly disintegrated during the spinning, which caused all these little deformations in the metal. Surprisingly...Works well reflecting the light into a fairly tight beam..:shrug:

After a little practice I can make nice accurate good reflectors...Yah..!:thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward

*I apologize, but one of my photo hosts has unreliable and unstable links, (Facebook based), and this caused a large amount of my photos to vanish over he last few days. Apologize, but with all the photos I posted I'm not able to update all them do to a variety reasons, mostly time. *


----------



## LightSward

Here is what I was originally after when i built the LightSward. I'll be making a newer one soon, as I figure how to not upset my neighbors with my skill.


Here is the best light I have right now for a variety of reasons...the biggest is it's actually easy to transport ans store this 50 Inch MONSTER searchlight....a good substitute for the GE and Sperry 60" WWII carbon arc lights.

I'll work on making a small sport version of this light. Depends on many factors what type FL and or type reflector, shallow,telescope, or more parabolic deep dish style...

*
My tribute and a temporary substitute for the 60 inch WWII carbon arc searchlight, for anyone with limited space for storage, (light as seen can hang in closet).
This is an excellent design after many experiments. Someday if I have the room, I'd like to get a GE or Sperry, but for now this will work.:

Excited Law enforcement officers informed me they could see it many miles out on their patrol and just had to come by and see it, since they knew no businesses are out this far.

Big learning experience. I built this 50 inch Monster reflector six years ago and sort of didn't do much because it needed a very bright bulb to do it justice. Dimmer bulbs just barely made abeam. This thing took the light a and shot it into the night sky. For ease of transport, storage with ease of extraction, I have decided to make this my big light for now. The 72 inch is so big, I had to partially disassemble it just to store the pieces. For now the 50 inch MONSTER will be the big dominant light until I get a shop where I won't drive my neighbors crazy. Have to decommission things a little until I can get into a production facility.





This thing is "AWESOME" Had kind of shelved this light in favor of more efficient reflector designs. This set up allows for less light to be collected from bulb, but with a much longer focal length, the light travels further in a more parallel beam configuration. Beam had the effect of looking somewhat like a laser and was hard to tell from which direction it was coming from when beam aimed near horizon.

50 inch Searchlight MONSTER was shelved for a few years while I was waiting to secure a 4,000 watt HMI 385,000 lumen light source. It is a good substitute for the 60 inch WWII searchlights that need much loving care to keep going. This 50 inch MONSTER will help keep the big light legacy going well into the 21st century and beyond. The beautiful beam is a nice painting to a glorious night sky. Photo from a yard or two away.






Photo taken behind MONSTER showing the beam traveling several miles.

Photo taken from a block away
 





Photos taken a few blocks away.









Photo from a block away. Beam paints a nice color in the night sky. Turquoise blue color looks nice.









Photos taken around and from a few hundred feet distance.





Photo from a block away. Walking way from searchlight, the beam appears to follow. Aimed near the horizon, people couldn't tell which direction it was coming from...nice narrow beam compared to my other searchlights.

 





The beautiful beam is a nice painting to a glorious night sky. Photo from directly beneath the beam, next to searchlight.

 





 Photo from near mail boxes, block away...300 feet...

 




Some good views from a block away...several hundred feet. Couldn't go any where with the crowds coming to see. Police almost said they'd stay and watch while I drove around to take photos.







Some of these composites were hard to align with the camera tripod. Software to straighten the photos was unavailable.








Photo from a block away.


 





Photo from a block away.







Photo from a block away.
Photos showing beam traveling overhead. Laser like look, hard to tell direction beam came from when aimed near horizon.


Photo from a block away. Beam paints a nice color in the night sky. Turquoise blue color looks nice.
Photo from behind searchlight.
I'll get back to posting on this shortly.
*


----------



## LightSward

The 24 inch LightSward and all my other searchlights use three main reflector design types. 

Made some adjustments to focus and center the split reflected image of the 50 inch Monster arc chamber back through the center of the arc chamber between the electrodes. Over all made about three millimeters adjustment moving the over all arc center two millimeters away from main reflector. The image and resultant beam is awesome..! 

Here is a quick look at three basic searchlight reflector designs I've used. Three main reflector designs using the deep, most efficient but worse focal length design, common with flashlights and car headlights, a second design is medium high efficiency reflector with split reflector and good compromise on focal length and the third oldest design using a shallow plate design common with telescopes. This flatter reflector has been used the longest by the military for it's very long "through", but is the least efficient gathering light from source but with the best focal length, is resulting in a long narrow beam for long distance..






There are variations and other combinations that utilize lenses either alone or in combination with the reflectors in some of today's searchlights.

Side and front views of upper deck I will position the searchlight a surround with scrim to block excess light.






Happy Halloween..!


----------



## LightSward

The 24 inch is getting a makeover, but is the light that started it all. here is what it spawned.:
Yes the light was phenomenal. Never had such a line of vehicles like this before.
Just wanted everyone to know this MONSTER 50 inch searchlight is a winner. So many cars came by and used up much of our trick or treat candy..! Met many people from far away towns and small cities. People from towns twenty miles distance said it was bright where they were located.

One day would like to power all the lights at once, but will take a while to have the resources to power all the lights at once. Would like to have them all on at once, some day. Here is how the 50 inch Monster looked Halloween Night.
Hard to say, I'd like to one day have the means to compare many of my searchlights together. For now I can do a 1,200 watt HMI, NightHawk or 36 inch Gorilla, comparison to the 4,000 HMI 50 inch Monster, when the neighbors won't be bothered. Have to do it when the nights come real early next month.

Just wanted everyone to know this MONSTER 50 inch searchlight is a winner. So many cars came by and used up much of our trick or treat candy..! Met many people from far away towns and small cities. People from towns twenty miles distance said it was bright where they were located.

Here are some quick photos, (better ones to be transferred soon), of the awesome Halloween night 50 inch MONSTER searchlight Trick or Treaters flood and hundreds of vehicles on our private street to see what the "Big Light", was all about.. Awesome. Met many great people.


Click here to view the original image of 1578x885px.





*Another shot taken from a camera hard to transfer photos from. Looks great, will get it in better quality soon.
*


First photo of the night my cell phone camera could actually take.
*At sunset I turned the searchlight on and found it was already dark enough to be seen.:naughty: :thinking: :welcome:


Click here to view the original image of 1024x751px.




Searchlight is bright enough to be seen at sunset.

*
* Halloween begins with this brilliant beam that could be seen twenty miles in distant small towns.*




*My 385,000 lumen Four thousand watt, HMI high efficiency, medium arc, 50 inch diameter MONSTER searchlight drew in Hundreds and hundreds of vehicles, multiple dozens of "Trick or Treaters", more than all other years here combined. One photo is from cell phone and one with a rainbow vein, like a rainbow caught in the light beam.
(You can see the high tech light bulb cooling down next to the air cooled 'split half reflector', which redirects otherwise wasted back light, back through the arc chamber, and onto the main reflector.)
*




Beam looked thinner to the eye, but cloud nicely lit.


*Cool photo showing beam splitting raindrops up into colors like a rainbow.*

Click here to view the original image of 1578x1182px.




While the rain was falling heavily, rainbow patterns were visible at various parts of the light beam. Looked real neat.


*4,000 watt, 385,000 lumen HMI High Tech bulb cooling down.*

Click here to view the original image of 1024x774px.




The split reflector cooling system has reduced the tarnishing effects of the intense heat assaulting the back split reflector.

*
Beam was bright enough for the my cell phone to capture the beam in rain*.

Click here to view the original image of 1024x756px.





Very impressive. The beam could be seen for many, many miles. People from many of the small and large towns and small cities scattered in the area, came for some candy and to see a searchlight, many had never seen one in person before. The look on many people's faces was like they had just seen God, or were otherwise spiritually lifted. 



Car headlights compete with the much brighter searchlight beam 1:200 ratio in brightness.






Beam isn't totally culminated, but it looks like a laser when underneath it in another neighborhood...I'm told.


Way worth the effort. Now we get many Trick or Treaters when in the entire history of our small part of town, we had almost no people come by on Halloween...ever. I'm stoked....don't have to eat so much left over candy now....HA.

Will have to do this again. Originally I was going to make this the last appearance of the light, but due to high public approval, I may do it again, next year..!







When resources allow, the World's Biggest Searchlight will be "resurrected". For now the 60 inch WWII wann-a-BE Monster 50 inch searchlight will be my Big Light for now. A true WWII searchlight will blow mine away, but it'll be interesting to see how the two would compare. Maybe at Flash-a-holic event to be scheduled soon...I hope..!


----------



## medmike

LightSward...love your dedication and your Lights!. 2 quick questions......

1)what are your thoughts on 24" WOK for parabolic reflector ? (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thunder-Gro...476620?hash=item235ac15b4c:g:W1YAAOSwYHxWG7qj)

2)Do you have plans for your DIY tube/conduit bender/

Thanks...


----------



## LightSward

medmike said:


> LightSward...love your dedication and your Lights!. 2 quick questions......
> 
> 1)what are your thoughts on 24" WOK for parabolic reflector ? (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thunder-Gro...476620?hash=item235ac15b4c:g:W1YAAOSwYHxWG7qj)
> 
> 2)Do you have plans for your DIY tube/conduit bender/
> 
> Thanks...



-1- I've used pots, pans, and salad bowls etc., as reflectors with mixed results. Usually they're not quite parabolic in shape, though parts will work and make a nice beam, but usually there are at least two separate focal points, resulting in mixed results. If you can get a good profile view of the potential reflector by taking a side view from a little distance, like with a telephoto and comparing it to parabolic profiles you just might find a good one. Some can get quite close to the correct shape. Apply the chrome film as I describe and build the lamp holder hardware and or yoke and arbor or just position it on some pillows, etc..

-2- No plans specifically ,but figure your desired radius, diameter of curve and the diameter or size and thickness of pipe stock. These two are the driving measurements that determine the "conduit bender. Only make a small bend at a time and advance the pipe into the "clamp" holder each time to prevent "kinking". The pipe kinks more and more easily, the further the bending spot is from the "clamp". Take a good close look at the pipe benders sold in stores and that can guide your design. Used 2x4's bolted securely to the bending profile stack of wood to act as a handle. Everything was glued with white wood glue as I assembled the layers, except the 2x4's so they can be moved or modified for different purposes. Can't find any photos other than the ones already posted in my forums. May be some good hints on-line.:thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward

*The original big light; The 24inch LightSward, I made out of Fiberglass as my first successful light, has now been upgraded to Aluminum. Awesome..!*

*New big changes in how I make my reflectors, now in metal; and how much more significantly improved these Aluminum and steel reflectors are over my successful Fiberglass class of reflectors I've been working on for over half a dozen years on..!

These newly made Aluminum reflectors I've made, along with several others; and more on the way, are truly amazing..! The ease and precision that can be accomplished: quickly, silently, easily, artfully, and without odors or other issues with an incredible result. Still needs to be "dialed in", but the results are already better than the Fiberglass. No Orange Peal effect, that was actually a subtle defects in the Fiberglass surface, invisible until the reflective surface was applied. The metal doesn't have such an issue. Live and learn. This new personal "discovery of skills", will go across the board on all my searchlights. So far several: 7, 24, 26 and 30 inch reflectors are finished or about to be and several 36 inch Aluminum discs are on standby to be converted shortly. Several simultaneous tests on the different reflector designs will occur to determine the best route(s), to be taken at this time. EXCITING!

*_Polishing is not feasible at this time, as it involves too much noise and not as good a reflective surface as this window glazing I used. I'll use the chrome tape with it's better reflectivity in future reflectors. NOW I HAVE A LIGHT METER AND CAN TAKE ACTUAL READINGS.
_
My upside reflections caused by the 'magnifying glass' effect of the two different style reflectors. 





→ →  ⤡ 
Aluminum reflectors made from flat bottom water tank collection pan.






*
My upside reflections caused by the 'magnifying glass' effect of the two different style reflectors. One is a deep 200 degree capture design with more light reflectivity compared to the 130 degree capture with it's superior long distance light throw..* 




Click here to view the original image of 1024x773px.




These reflectors are so much more easier to make out of Aluminum discs than the Fiberglass process I've been using. I did a "quick" production routine to make these and others in progress at a larger diameter, I'm just amazed. The beams are much more culminated with a smaller diameter reflector needed for better, narrow beam effect. Will experiment with the different reflector designs.


----------



## LightSward

With the 24 inch LightSward disassembled and being renovated for upgrades, I thought I'd let everyone in on some advances and projects I've been working on.:

First, I've been experimenting with metal reflectors and have obtained excellent results. Experimenting with various sized metal reflectors from 6" on up to hopefully 50", mostly aluminum, as you all probably have already seen on this thread and or others... Excellent results, in fact stunning..! Maybe not yet perfect, but at least now I have a relativity fast, inexpensive, reliable, customization-able and fairly accurate production source of reflectors in a variety of sizes and design configurations, all virtually at my finger tips. 

Most of my searchlight reflectors will be smaller, more compact, lighter weight, better light-beam characteristics and all in an affordable yet strong housing for a light fixture that is sure to last for many years. These new reflectors will offer the same performance characteristics as their older, wonderful fiberglass cousins they'll be replacing, yet to get even more, I'm keeping many of these larger sizes now in Aluminum, to improve them all. 

In my college years, during the days when I examined many of the 60 inch searchlights in Las Vegas, I noticed some of the mirror reflectors weren't perfect, and in fact some were quite flawed, maybe even shoddy replacement mirrors, or homemade like mine; yet at night, some of these flawed mirror lights would have the most impressive, brightest, appearing to be well focused beam, even from across town. Generally I'm going for improved performance, quality and economical and environmentally friendly courses to achieve my goal of making some of the funnest and maybe a few impressive lights to have a good night interacting with.

Working on several things at once, I figured I'd try and save a few thousand off my next HMI ballast, so I built one. It's progressed past this stage already and has a protective metal cooling case and fan to be added next. Already has wheels and handle I built in unit frame, for easy transport of the hundred plus pound beast. 80 pounds less than the real 4,000 watt ballast I purchased a couple years ago.
:devil: 

Click here to view the original image of 1366x649px.




I plugged it in and flipped the built in circuit breaker and it came on with just a slight auto-transformer buzz. All the voltage readings checked out and now it just has to be tested on the bulb itself....
Friday..? Should go well....I hope... Fingers crossed.:scowl::thumbsup:

As you can probably tell, I combined four standard metal halide probe start ballasts with my ingenious hand activated manually controlled ignition system, similar to ones used on the early florescent lights. All tests show readings well with-in range...with all the modifications. Actual bulb test later today..!

Tried several different wiring configurations when the first test sequence just resulted in a sputtered and blackened bulb. Later realized, while trying several alternate wiring configurations; had by-passed one of the capacitors when removing a jumper cable, wrongly installed earlier on one of the simple capacitor multi-tab terminals, (many possible connections are close together), so I returned the wiring of the ballasts to the configuration as originally designed, and is now working very well. :thumbsup:

Running the blackened bulb through the "Real Ballast", for sort of a Halide cycle, clearing the bulb in less than fifteen minutes, (whew!),. After wires fixed, the bulb was again fired up on homemade ballast, ready, set, "ignition" went well, but bulb voltages are a little lower than expected, since I'm running 240 into the 277 volt tabs, the lower operating and start-up input voltage of this particular voltage tab of 23% variation, (as my original plan to bring the ballast's normal output voltage down from 265 volts to the 178-237 volt range the bulb is designed to run at, just didn't expect this low of voltage of just under 180 volts, thus the bluer color, (looks the same in sky since the blue color of the air is lit up as normal),., so I will try either the 120 on these this homemade ballast, and/ or just see what happens when I wire up the new expected arrivals with the 240 volt terminals and see if the voltage is about 205-210, which I'd prefer for a "whiter color" and more halide cycling, but if not, the current situation would be adequate. . No problem bringing the voltages up, have to tweak some issues to get input voltages as specified, as this batch of ballasts was very inexpensive because of the commercial voltage ranges ballasts are designed for. Just had to order some inexpensive accessories to remedy the costly low voltage input gauge increases normally associated with standards.  ...For my personal searchlights I can use adequate cabling that I wouldn't use in commercial products meant for re-sale. 

Am paying a nearly 60% increase in ballast price on the next batch to have more of the common voltages as input tabs, that are more in line with smaller generators commonly found at hardware stores. All the ballasts I work with have 120 volts, but I avoid this like the plague, because the wiring gauge jumps to a dramatically more expensive size that doesn't have to be used with the higher voltages..! The less expensive ballasts use higher voltages more commonly associated with large warehouses, football fields and traffic street lights. My original plan was to use these voltages, but may not be as economical as just purchasing the slightly more expensive ones. However, if I was to make these for the Hollywood set lights that use mostly giant 110 volt cabling, I'd just use the warehouse type ballasts at 120 volts, since these ballasts can handle up to and over 23%, plus or minus, voltage variation. Once electricity is dropped from the transmission and distribution high voltages of the many thousands of volts down to the hundreds of volts, the voltage leaving the transformer drops rapidly with every foot of wire. After several hundred feet, the voltage has dropped substantially, and to lower the costs associated with lighting large areas where voltages would be all over the scale, ballasts with large voltage input ranges were developed, and the fact that these are auto-transformers as well with the power factor capacitor, makes these ideal old school devices..! After having experimented with many different configurations, I'm absolutely amazed at how well these worked, even with all my wiring variations and capacitor changes and placement experiments...Laugh:welcome:

Great learning experience. Now I can make some inexpensive ballasts for the "Big Bright Beasts". The next 24 inch LightSward, now nearing completion, with several variations almost done too, the sky will be painted with the LightSward like nothing else..!:wave:

Cheers..!


----------



## LightSward

Set up and tooled my shop to make a nice range of reflectors, using a modified English Wheel, in a range of sizes; anywhere from 24 inch, 36 inch Gorilla Reflector up to a 50 inch Monster or any size in this whole range made now from aluminum with polished aluminum, nice but pricey and much less if used with the very good newest polish metalized Mylar product I'm using now, all with precision geometric control, integrating CAD control in the forming of the reflector. Been real busy doing things I needed to do with little time to posts. Am making huge progress on this and will get back to posting more as I get some time. This is going to be awesome. Hopefully I'll have something worth showing when the time comes. This weekend I could be ready for another test. Need money for some patents.


----------



## LightSward

The original 24 inch LightSward Reflector may very well have a 1,200 watt HMI bulb installed in the near future. Getting things ready.


----------



## LightSward

THE LIGHTSWARD IS BACK..!!! Resurrected the LightSward from the storage heap and am making significant improvements. Mainly it's getting the dreamed about 1,200 watt small arc HID discharge bulb with 100,000 lumen output..! Stopped using the LightSward because of it's hard focusing requirements and didn't know if it would stand up to the other reflectors I was developing. Will be using a delta focusing plate for precision focusing adjustments. The most this light ever had was a 400 watt large arc HID with only 30,000 lumen output, though it still made a pretty decent beam. Multiple reasons why I think this will become a more of a center piece and used more often searchlight. First much of the light is captured and with an average reflector distance of eight inches from arc and arc length of 10 mm an average of 19 : 1 ratio and much of the reflector better, should get a thin beam like the 100 watt HID of same arc size at only 6,000 lumen; used as the original bulb that got me into CPF. With this new arrangement LightSward will be multiple times brighter..!


----------



## louieatienza

This is such an awesome project! Great work... the gears are starting to roll on my version, though I think I'll start with a 12" diameter one first. Thanks for posting!


----------



## louieatienza

Have you tried using the chrome effect vinyl wrap that's used mainly on exotic cars? It should shape around the contours of your parabola and comes in large widths.


----------



## LightSward

Vinyl wrap, not sure I know about that..? Been using various forms of metalized Mylar for the reflectors. Inexpensive and pretty easy to work with, yet don't care for the novice look I get, yet it's fairly effective, even used shiny space blankets with decent results, one piece. still need to refine with refined processes.


----------



## LightSward

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZnoZIFtFhg&feature=youtu.be

Above is the YouTube link to what just happened to the LightSward. It "Rocks". Really made a great impression. Back to being in the front of my collection. need to update and add many new photos. Been so busy, just can't get in here enough.


----------



## louieatienza

louieatienza said:


> Have you tried using the chrome effect vinyl wrap that's used mainly on exotic cars? It should shape around the contours of your parabola and comes in large widths.





LightSward said:


> Vinyl wrap, not sure I know about that..? Been using various forms of metalized Mylar for the reflectors. Inexpensive and pretty easy to work with, yet don't care for the novice look I get, yet it's fairly effective. ​


​
https://www.rvinyl.com/3M-Wrap-Film...tm_term=4581183918168770&utm_content=3M Wraps


----------



## LightSward

louieatienza said:


> [/FONT][/COLOR][/LEFT]
> 
> https://www.rvinyl.com/3M-Wrap-Film...tm_term=4581183918168770&utm_content=3M Wraps



Looks good. Wonder how it behaves on concave surfaces...usually convex curves common on vehicles work well, yet concave can be challenging to keep wrinkles out. Will look into this...thank you.


----------



## louieatienza

LightSward said:


> Looks good. Wonder how it behaves on concave surfaces...usually convex curves common on vehicles work well, yet concave can be challenging to keep wrinkles out. Will look into this...thank you.



Concave should be easier, because you can pull the film over the rim of your reflector on one side, then work it from edge to center...


----------



## LightSward

louieatienza said:


> Concave should be easier, because you can pull the film over the rim of your reflector on one side, then work it from edge to center...



Just placed an order for some. Hope this works and doesn't get too hot from my lamps. Use a cooling system to cool everything near the bulb, so hopefully this will be what I've been looking for. Thanks for the info. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LightSward

LightSward ready at the factory to be shipped out to Christmas Tree Lighting Ceremony

→ ← 




Starting up the LightSward at the Aloha, Oregon Annual Christmas Tree Lighting Ceremony.

→ ← 







Fog made for a bright beam on all the searchlights yet made it hard to see more than half a mile from show. Still good results from my old LightSward, now out of the dust pile.

→ ← 









Late Day fog test of the LightSward before the nightfall so I can be sure it works well.

→ ← 




Late Day testing of the LightSward first time in public setting.




Owning a professional searchlight allows me to pre test and compare. LightSward is slightly brighter than the commercial four barrel lights that I now own a single one to compare with, that were also used at the tree lighting ceremony as.
→ ← 








Here you can see the LightSward beam crossing horizontally across one of the professional beams nearby.
→ ← 




Sometimes I aimed the beam low which thrilled many who had never seen a searchlight up close.

 → ← 
→ ← 








It all looked really awesome. More to come. Many businesses were thrilled with the bright light catching yellow green shield showing the location of the light easier than just seeing U.F.O.'s on the clouds and not able to locate searchlight very well.


----------



## LightSward

Amazing how easy, portable and brilliant this light has turned out to be. Didn't realize, with all the errors in the reflector, I'd get a fairly tight beam. Seems to be visible on clear nights up to five miles against the light pollution of our city. Making refinements on other "LightSward" reflectors, yet this IS the Original one with the 1,200 watt HMI lamp I've wanted to test it with for many years, yet loss interest because of the errors in the reflector as stated above. Turns out the errors aren't as bad as I thought. Hopefully the reflective material ordered above, that was recommended by *louieatienza* may be a solution to the small almost imperceptible ridges and other slight deformations in my reflectors. Until I can spin, or hot mod my reflectors either from aluminum or glass, I'll have small blemishes that give my reflectors that distinct look.


----------



## louieatienza

LightSward said:


> Amazing how easy, portable and brilliant this light has turned out to be. Didn't realize, with all the errors in the reflector, I'd get a fairly tight beam. Seems to be visible on clear nights up to five miles against the light pollution of our city. Making refinements on other "LightSward" reflectors, yet this IS the Original one with the 1,200 watt HMI lamp I've wanted to test it with for many years, yet loss interest because of the errors in the reflector as stated above. Turns out the errors aren't as bad as I thought. Hopefully the reflective material ordered above, that was recommended by *louieatienza* may be a solution to the small almost imperceptible ridges and other slight deformations in my reflectors. Until I can spin, or hot mod my reflectors either from aluminum or glass, I'll have small blemishes that give my reflectors that distinct look.



You know there is a whole community of telescope fanatics who grind their own mirrors and lenses. I'm sure the concept would be pretty similar, but in a larger scale, for reflectors. I would still think some refinement of your surface would be necessary before applying the chrome wrap film.


----------



## LightSward

Have made three 24 inch LightSwards, Two out of Aluminum making nice smooth reflectors. Pretty much beat the 1000 watt XENON in Brightness and distance visible by 1,200 watt HID 24 inch LightSward by a factor of three. Could barely see the Xenon Pro light, yet easily see homemade one after just a mile or two. Post pictures soon as I upload them to a photo-bucket.


----------

